# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Ocean Grand [Ocean Rose, Ionian King, Ferry Lavender]

## chrb

Έτοιμο τον Ιούνιο θα είναι το νέο πλοίο της Αgoudimos lines(ionian king) και θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια από Πάτρα για Μπάρι μαζί με το αδελφό του Ionian queen(ex Ionian glory). Τα μεγαλύτερα ιαπωνικά που έχουν έρθει ποτέ στην Ελλάδα και με τεράστιους χώρους. Λογικά θα πάνε καλά.  :Smile:

----------


## andreas

Εγώ πάντως που πήγα και είδα το πλοία, μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να ξεκινήσουν τον Ιούνιο. Έχουν πολλή δουλειά ακόμα που πρέπει να γίνει κι ακόμα δεν έχουν τελειώσει οι σιδηροκατασκευές. Μέσα δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση είναι αλλά στο King αν κάποιος πάει κοντά στα πρυμνιά παράθυρα, φαίνονται τα πάντα ξηλωμένα μέσα. Μακάρι να προλάβουν...

----------


## chrb

Τέλη Ιουνίου ανακοίνωσαν...λογικά θα βιαστούν να προλάβουν την υψηλή περίοδο. Θα δούμε

----------


## chrb

Κάτι άκουσα για δρομολόγηση του king αρχές Ιουλιου.

----------


## andreas

Λογικό αφού ναι μεν προχωράνε οι εργασίες αλλά θέλουν δουλειά ακόμα συν τα δοκιμαστικά.

----------


## chrb

Προσπάθειες για τη δρομολόγηση νέου οχηματαγωγού!

ΣΕ ΚΑΛΟ δρόμο, βρίσκονται οι προσπάθειες του υπουργού Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής Αριστοτέλη Παυλίδη, να δρομολογηθεί πλοίο στη γραμμή «κορμού» Πειραιά - Ρόδου, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες. ΟΠΩΣ έγραψε η «Πρόοδος» ο κ. Παυλίδης απαντώντας σε ερώτησή μας για το θέμα του ακτοπλοϊκού, είπε ότι «παλεύει για να δρομολογήσει στη γραμμή πλοίο υπό ξένη σημαία». Υστερα από έρευνά μας διαπιστώσαμε ότι το πλοίο αυτό ανα- πτύσσει ταχύτητα 24 μιλίων, είναι αρκετά μεγάλο και σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και ανήκει στην εταιρία «AGOUDIMOS Lines», στην οποία ανήκει και το «Πηνελόπη» και ονομάζεται «ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΚΙNG» με σημαία Κύπρου. Αν γίνει αυτό, το πρόβλημα του ακτοπλοϊκού, αναμφίβολα λύνεται εν μέρει. ΒΕΒΑΙΑ το πρόβλημα θα μπορούσε να είχε λυθεί αν τα πλοία «ΑΡΧΩΝ ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ» που οι Ροδίτες επιχειρηματίες είχαν υποσχεθεί πως θα δρομολογούσαν και «ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ» του Μάκη Αγούδημου, είχαν μπει στη γραμμή, όπως αρχικά είχαν υποσχεθεί. Οσον αφορά το πρώτο πλοίο των Ροδίων επιχειρηματιών, ούτε φωνή, ούτε ακρόαση, αν και πήραν άδεια σκοπιμότητας. Για το «ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ» δρομολογήθηκε σε γραμμή της Ιταλίας. ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να σημειωθεί ότι το «Πηνελόπη» εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Θεσσαλονίκη - Σάμος - Κως - Ρόδος - Κάρπαθος - Ηράκλειο.

http://www.proodos.net/

Τι σημαίνει αυτό;; Μήπως να ξεχάσουν Πάτρα-Μπάρι τα νέα πλοία;; 

Αν τελικά πάει Ρόδο το king το queen που θα πάει;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Η αλήθεια ήταν ότι είχαν ακουστεί από την αρχή ότι τα πλοία αυτά θα δρομολογηθούν στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, να λοιπόν που δεν πρόκειται για φήμες.
έχουμε ανάγκη να μπούν εταιρείες στις γραμμές γιατί είμαστε σε μονοπωλιακή κατάσταση .

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πιστεύετε ότι θα πάει καλά στην γραμμή ?

----------


## chrb

Αν και δεν ξέρουμε σίγουρα αν πάει , νομίζω πως στο Μπάρι τα κέρδη θα ήταν μεγαλύτερα.

----------


## andreas

Εγώ αμφιβάλλω γιατί δεν είναι και το καταλληλότερο πλοίο γι'αυτή τη γραμμή. Με ταχύτητα γύρω στους 19-20 κόμβους δεν θα κάνει και τη μεγάλη διαφορά ενώ επιπλέον να θυμίσω πως είναι βαρύ πλοίο και μονοτίμονο άρα δύσκολο στη μανούβρα του.

----------


## chrb

Η υπηρεσιακή τους από ότι ξέρω θα είναι 21-22 κόμβοι.

----------


## andreas

Αυτά δεν πρέπει να τα πιστεύουν ούτε αυτοί που τα λένε. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Εγώ δεν λέω ότι δεν θέλω να πάνε αλλά δεν νομίζω πως να πλοία μπορούν να πάνε με 22 κόμβους υπηρεσιακή. Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω πως θα κυμένεται γύρω στους 19 - 20 κόμβους. Τέλος επειδή δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχουμε ξανααναφέρει, τα δύο πλοία άλλαξαν σημαία αλλά δεν ύψωσαν Ελληνική. Θα ταξιδεύουν με σημαία Κύπρου.

----------


## jolly_roger

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες εκ των έσω, αυτές τις μερες το King έρχεται Πάτρα. Ίσως και να ήρθε χτες ή σήμερα και να μην το είδα...

----------


## xara

Το IONIAN KING, εντυπωσιακό είναι αλήθεια δεν το είχα ξαναδεί, ήταν στον Πειραιά (ΟΛΠ) 19/8/05 και έκανε πετρελευση, απο το π/φ ΚΩΣ τα μεσάνυχτα.

----------


## jolly_roger

To Ionian King telika ksekinhse dromologia sthn Patra prin 10 meres peripou. Perasa apo ekei shmera. 

p.s. Evgala kai 1-2 fwtografies alla pws tis kanw upload?

----------


## xara

> Evgala kai 1-2 fwtografies alla pws tis kanw upload?


Αυτο ειναι ενα πρόβλημα...

----------


## raflucgr

hi to all of you

The Ionian King is in Dry-dock at Skaramanga until April, Ionian sky will replace her on Patra Bari.

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 087.jpg

Εικόνα 090.jpg

το Ionian King στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας!

----------


## giannisk88

Ωραίες φωτό φίλε..Είναι πραγματικά πάρα πολυ επιβλητικό πλοίο!!
Οταν είχα ανέβει Πάτρα προσπάθησα να το βγάλω μία "ολόσωμη" και δεν τα κατάφερα(με την έννοια οτι είμαι εντελώς κάθετα στο πλοίο)!!!!

----------


## .voyager

Τέτοια ολόσωμη θες?

DSC00013.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

ΜΜΜ κάτι τέτοιο(ωραία φωτο πάντως)..
Ειδικότερα εννοώ κάτι τέτοιο:
http://giannisk88.files.wordpress.co...1/dsc00839.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Αυτή είναι οκ? Αν σε ενοχλεί το υδατογράφημα, πες μου να στην ξαναστείλω.

DSC00273.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

OOOOOOOO that's right!!!!
Αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα!!!Τέλεια είναι!!!
Thank's!!!!!!! :Cool:  :Cool:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Τίποτα  :Wink:  Να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## scoufgian

αυτα το καραβι μαζι με το αδελφακι του επρεπε να τα ειχε παρει νωριτερα καμια anek,να τα ειχε μετασκευασει σ ενα βαθμο και να τα χει βαλει πειραια χανια

----------


## .voyager

Eδώ ακύρωσε τότε την αγορά των Rainbow Bell και Rainbow Love... Kι ύστερα το πρώτο ήρθε ως ανταγωνιστής της στα Χανιά!
Ωραία καράβια, όμως, ναι. "Στιβαρά".

----------


## scoufgian

το χουμε ξαναπει.αυτοι στην ανεκ εχουν επαναπαυφθει στ οτι ειναι κυριαρχοι των γραμμων της κρητης και απο δω πανε κι οι αλλοι.εδω τους πηρε μεριδιο αγορας η blue star,τους πηρε μεριδιο η hellenic seaways,αλλα αυτοι κοιμουνται τον υπνο του δικαιου.σιγα μην αγοραζανε τετοια καραβια.κατσε να δεις που και μετ ον ελυρο θαλασσα θα τα κανουν.........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ο βασιλιάς του Ιονίου  :Razz: , σήμερα στο Πέραμα. Αρχοντοβάπορο.......

Ionian King.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Mε την λήξη του απαγορευτικού μας άφησε και ο Βασιλεύς του Ιονίου, που έλυσε από Πέραμα γύρω στις 12 και έβαλε πλώρη για Πάτρα.

----------


## Baggeliq

> Mε την λήξη του απαγορευτικού μας άφησε και ο Βασιλεύς του Ιονίου, που έλυσε από Πέραμα γύρω στις 12 και έβαλε πλώρη για Πάτρα.


 Να σε ρωτήσω πως είσαι τόσο καλά ενημερωμένος μου λες τη δουλειά κανείς αν επιτρέπεται ;

----------


## giannisk88

> Mε την λήξη του απαγορευτικού μας άφησε και ο Βασιλεύς του Ιονίου, που έλυσε από Πέραμα γύρω στις 12 και έβαλε πλώρη για Πάτρα.


Tώρα το βλέπω και εγώ στο http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/
Πάει γύρω γύρω απ'οτι βλέπω (γυρώ απο την Πελοπόννησο)..
Πραγματικά φοβερό πλοίο!! Όταν το είδα απο κοντά το αγάπησα ακόμα πιο πολύ!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

εχτες το πλοιο περεσε και απο κερκυρα :Razz: !!! και μαλον θα ξαναπερα περαση παλη μες στο σαββατοκυργιακο!! αλλα παει τα χαραματα!

----------


## STRATHGOS

Ποδαρικο εκανε εχτες στη νεα προβλητα του λιμανιου του μπαρι [ιταλιας] :Very Happy: 
Εικόνα996.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ωραια φωτο strathge...................

----------


## scoufgian

Τελικα το Ionian King,ειχε αρκετη πελατεια ,χτες ,στο Μπαρι.Συμφωνα με πληροφοριες ,το γκαραζ του πλοιου ,γεμισε μεχρι τη μπουκαπορτα και εμειναν απ εξω και 12 φορτηγα.Μαλιστα ειχαμε διαμαρτυριες, απο τους οδηγους των φορτηγων ,που εμειναν εξω ,απ το πλοιο ,αλλα χωρις να μπορει να γινει τιποτα.

----------


## giannisk88

Παίδες τον Βασιλειά τον έχω χάσει ή μου φαίνεται??
Καιρό εχω να τον δώ!Sory βέβαια αν κάνω λάθος και απλά δεν το πρόσεξα στο AIS.
Εν τω μεταξύ δεν το βλέπω ουτε εδώ http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/endeavor_lines.htm
ουτε και εδώ http://raflucgr.ra.funpic.de/endeavour_lines.htm
Λετε να εχω χάσει επισόδεια??

----------


## Markos

Φιλε εχω την εντυπωση οτι το Ionian King ειναι Agoudimos lines, και οχι Εndeavor.

----------


## giannisk88

Χαχαχαχα δε το πιστεύω!!!!Το μπέρδεψα με το Ionian Queen!!!Ελεος!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Να'σαι καλά φίλε πάντως!

----------


## Markos

Kαι εγω αργισα να το θυμηθω...τα μπερδευω πολυ συχνα!

----------


## Leo

Να λοιπόν ο βασιλιάς που έλειψε στον φίλο giannisk88. Φωτογραφία την 29.01.2006 άφιξη στην Πάτρα.

ionianking.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Πω πω!!!!Αυτά είναι!!Τον είδα και άνοιξε ο μάτης μου!!!!Να'σαι καλά βρε LEO με τα ωραία σου!!!

----------


## iletal1

Η εικαστική παρέμβαση των γλάρων έρχεται για να  κάνει κάδρο  την φωτό σου:!:

----------


## Trakman

Πάτρα, 29/8/08

----------


## Trakman

Μία ακόμα φωτογραφία του Βασιλιά, καθώς μπαίνει να δέσει στην Πάτρα. 31/8/08

----------


## sunflower

Εδώ το διαφημηστικό του Βασιλιά όταν βασίλευε ακόμα στις ιαπωνικές θάλασσες...

219.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Εδώ το διαφημηστικό του Βασιλιά όταν βασίλευε ακόμα στις ιαπωνικές θάλασσες...
> 
> 219.jpg


Φίλε sunflower βλέπω έχεις μεγάλο αρχείο από την ανατολή!! Μπράβο σου!

----------


## .voyager

Χθεσινός απόπλους από την 7-8 της Πάτρας.

voyager1.JPG

voyager2.JPG

voyager5.JPG

voyager4.JPG

voyager3.JPG

----------


## .voyager

Kαι σήμερα το κατάπλους από το ίδιο δρομολόγιο!  :Wink: 

DSC02493.JPG

DSC02495.JPG

DSC02496.JPG

DSC02498.JPG

DSC02500.JPG

----------


## vinman

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες φίλε voyager... :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Χαρά μου να τις μοιράζομαι με όλο το φόρουμ ;-)

----------


## sea_serenade

Ωραίες φωτό, μπάβο.

ΥΓ: Πάντως απο "τρεξιματάκια" ο βάπορας καλά πάει, ε?

----------


## parianos

κι εδω αλλη μια φωτο....

IONIAN KING (4).jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Το βαπόρι παρέμεινε δεμένο σήμερα στην Ηγουμενίτσα και απέπλευσε πρίν απο λίγο για το λιμάνι του Μπάρι. Πως και δεν έπιασε Πάτρα??? ¶λλαξε κάτι στα δρομολόγιά του και δεν το μάθαμε???

----------


## manolis m.

Fwto tou ws Ferry Lavender stin makrini Iapwnia...! (wakanatsu)
lavender.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Ωραίος ο Μανώλης........*

----------


## STRATHGOS

LIGO AΞO APO TIN IGOUMENITSA! :Very Happy: 
DSC00754.jpg

DSC00755.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

I deuteri einai poli wraia fwto...Ta stisane stin eutheia ! Xaxaxa!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

ionian kig

Εικόνα1153.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ειναι δεδομενο οτι ειναι το καλυτερο πλοιο του Αγουδημου  :Cool:

----------


## a.molos

Οταν ήρθε στην Ελλαδα, έκανε μετασκευή στο Πέραμα αλλά θα έλεγα σε μικρότερο  βαθμό απο την βασίλισσα. Οι φωτό σε δύο φάσεις των εργασιών.Στην 2η άλλαξε νηολόγιο (Λεμεσός) αλλά οχι και σημαία (Saint Vincent & Grenadines).

----------


## .voyager

Κατάπλους στην Πάτρα...
Πρωτοφανές!!!  :Cool: 

voyager01.jpg

voyager02.JPG

voyager03.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

πανεμορφες φωτο φιλε voyager

----------


## Trakman

¶φιξη του Βασιλιά στην Πάτρα. 19-11-08

----------


## dimitris

Trakman και .voyager αψογες οι φωτογραφιες σας :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Φρέσκες-φρέσκιες, Trakman  :Wink: 
Dimitri, να 'σαι καλά! Τις έχω ποστάρει αρκετό καιρό τώρα αυτές εγώ.

----------


## Trakman

> Trakman και .voyager αψογες οι φωτογραφιες σας


Να'σαι καλά Δημήτρη!! :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> Φρέσκες-φρέσκιες, Trakman 
> Dimitri, να 'σαι καλά! Τις έχω ποστάρει αρκετό καιρό τώρα αυτές εγώ.


Έχω πήξει στη δουλειά τελευταία, σήμερα βρήκα κανένα μισάωρο και είπα να πεταχτώ! ¶σε που η κατάσταση στο λιμάνι σε απογοητεύει και σε αποθαρρύνει να πας... Τα ξέρεις! :Wink:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Trakman , μπραβο σου  :Cool: 
Μαλλον ειναι το καλυτερο πλοιο του Αγουδημου.

----------


## Trakman

¶φιξη σε χειμερινό σκηνικό...

----------


## Thanasis89

Τέλεια η φωτογραφία ! Το 5 στην gallery είναι λίγο...  :Wink:  Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως βγάζεις τέτοιες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## vinman

> ¶φιξη σε χειμερινό σκηνικό...


Eκπληκτική φωτογραφία Γιώργο... :Wink: 
Πως θα μπορούσε άλλωστε να μην είναι.... :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> Τέλεια η φωτογραφία ! Το 5 στην gallery είναι λίγο...  Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως βγάζεις τέτοιες φωτογραφίες.





> Eκπληκτική φωτογραφία Γιώργο...
> Πως θα μπορούσε άλλωστε να μην είναι....



Σας ευχαριστώ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:  Να'στε καλά!!!

----------


## laz94

> ¶φιξη σε χειμερινό σκηνικό...


 
Τα σπάει η φώτο μιλάμε!!!:lol::lol::lol:
Αριστούργημα Γιώργο!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> Τα σπάει η φώτο μιλάμε!!!:lol::lol:
> Αριστούργημα Γιώργο!!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Λάζαρε!!! :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

O Βασιλιάς καταπλέοντας στην Πάτρα την Τετάρτη.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ επιβλητική εικόνα Voyager!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Υπεροχη φωτογραφια μας εδειξες , φιλτατε .voyager  :Razz:

----------


## .voyager

Το πλοίο καταπλέοντας, εδώ από άλλη γωνία.

----------


## .voyager

Η πλώρη του βασιλιά, καθώς εισέρχεται στο λιμένα Πατρών.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ο συμπαθητικος γλαρος πρεπει να τρομαξε πολυ  :Very Happy: 
Μπραβο , εισαι καταπληκτικος  :Cool:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Το πλοίο καταπλέοντας, εδώ από άλλη γωνία.


πανεμορφη φωτο φιλε voyager :Very Happy: να εισαι καλα :Very Happy: .Ο βαπορας τα σπαει.

----------


## .voyager

Nα 'σαι καλά, φίλε από τη Σαλονίκη!  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Λίγο πιο μπροστά απο τον Κοραή είναι ο Βασιλιάς του Ιονίου.  Φαντάζομαι ότι θα έχουν δουλειά αύριο, με το βοριάδαρο... οι πρωινοί ρεπόρτερς του μεγάλου λιμανιού.

----------


## mitilinios

> Λίγο πιο μπροστά απο τον Κοραή είναι ο Βασιλιάς του Ιονίου.


Έρχεται στο μεγάλο λιμάνι με σκοπό να κάνει την ετησία του... :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Γιατι το Ionian King κανει βολτες κοντα στο λιμανι του Πειραια?

----------


## captain 83

Όπως και το ΕΛΛΗ Τ, βολτάρει έξω από τα φανάρια.

----------


## Νaval22

> Όπως και το ΕΛΛΗ Τ, βολτάρει έξω από τα φανάρια.


όχι πλέον,έδεσε στον προλιμένα μπροστά στο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ

----------


## .voyager

O Bασιλιάς, σε μια παλιότερη φώτο, μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

----------


## .voyager

Σημερινός απόπλους από τη Βόρεια της Πάτρας.

----------


## .voyager

Αναχώρηση του Βασιλιά. Κυνηγώντας το χρυσό ορίζοντα...

----------


## Apostolos

Ο Βασιλεύς του Ιονίου φωτογραφημένο απο τον Mr Pantelis Vitzileos αναχωρώντας απο το Πέραμα!

king.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πανεμορφη φωτο!!!!Φρεσκος φρεσκος ο βασιλειας!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## lefme

Πρόσφατα ταξίδεψα για Bari. Το πλοίο έχει άριστη συμπεριφορά. Αν και είχε ένα 6-7αράκι στο Ιόνιο, δεν ήταν ενοχλητικό το κούνημα, παρά το ότι ήμουνα και σε μπροστινές καμπίνες.
Το παρακολουθούσα μέσω του syros-observer. Χτυπούσε και τα 22 μιλια(αν βλέπει σωστά το σύστημα).
Για την ιστορία. Αξίζει άλλωστε.
Ευγενέστατο προσωπικό, χωρίς την "καταπίεση" κάποιων, ένιωθες σαν στο σπίτι σου.
Η συνεργασία στο Μπαρ με τα Everest, ανέβασε κατα πολύ την ποιότητα στα προϊόντα.

Υ.Γ. Ερώτηση στον administrator: Μπορώ να βάλω foto από διάδρομο-καμπίνες??
agoudimos.jpg

agoudimos1.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ναι φίλε lefme, μπορείς να ανεβάσεις εσωτερικούς χώρους που δεν περιλαμβάνουν πρόσωπα.

----------


## lefme

Φωτο από καμπίνες(ΑΒ2) και απ΄τον διάδρομο του King.
Ζητώ συγγνώμη αλλά έχω καλύψει τα προσωπικά μου αντικείμενα για ευνόητους λόγους.
Η ποιότητα είναι λίγο χαμηλή γιατί οι λήψεις είναι απο κινητό.

agoud mesa1.jpg

agoud mesa2.jpg

agoud mesa3.jpg

agoud mesa4.jpg

agoud diadr.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Φωτο από καμπίνες(ΑΒ2) και απ΄τον διάδρομο του King.
> Ζητώ συγγνώμη αλλά έχω καλύψει τα προσωπικά μου αντικείμενα για ευνόητους λόγους.
> Η ποιότητα είναι λίγο χαμηλή γιατί οι λήψεις είναι απο κινητό.


αυτα ειναι γουστα,μπραβο φιλε lefme, :Wink: να εισαι καλα  :Very Happy: μια χαρα τον βλεπω τον βασιλια απο μεσα.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πολύ καλά είναι εσωτερικά ο βασιλιάς,με μεγάλες άνετες καμπίνες!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε lefme για τις φώτο του βασιλιά!!*

----------


## .voyager

Ο βασιλιάς, καταπλέοντας στην Πάτρα.

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Φωτο από καμπίνες(ΑΒ2) και απ΄τον διάδρομο του King.
> Ζητώ συγγνώμη αλλά έχω καλύψει τα προσωπικά μου αντικείμενα για ευνόητους λόγους.
> Η ποιότητα είναι λίγο χαμηλή γιατί οι λήψεις είναι απο κινητό.


 πολυ ωραιος εσωτερικα, εξισου ομορφη λεπτομερεια το ρολοι στο διαδρομο!

----------


## .voyager

Το Ιonian King σε ένα γαλήνιο, πρωινιάτικο Πατραϊκό, από το Κεφαλονιά.

----------


## .voyager

H συνάντηση του Βασιλιά με ένα ιπτάμενο... ιστιοφόρο! :-D

----------


## BEN BRUCE

IMG_1814.JPG
IONIAN KING στο μπαρι

----------


## Leo

Που είχε χαθεί ο  Ben Bruce?? Μάθαμε... ολόκληρη συλλογή απο το Μπάρι και ποιός ξέρει που αλλού. Θα μάθουμε  :Very Happy: .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> IMG_1814.JPG
> IONIAN KING στο μπαρι


Φανταστικη καταπλωρη ,σιγουρα θα εχεις και καποια αλλη πιο αποκαλυπτικη... Περιμενω...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

IMG_1631.JPG
IONIAN KING λοιπον για τον πολυ καλο φιλο ΤSS APOLLON και τον LEO που με ψαχνει

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> IMG_1631.JPG
> IONIAN KING λοιπον για τον πολυ καλο φιλο ΤSS APOLLON και τον LEO που με ψαχνει


Βen Bruce  εισαι Απιθανος οπως και οι φωτογραφιες που ανεβαζεις Ευχαριστω!!!!!!

----------


## ελμεψη

Δεμενο στο λιμανι της Πατρας το πρωι την Κυριακη.

----------


## Trakman

Ionian King καταπλέοντας στην Πάτρα.
Αφιερωμένη στο scoufgian!

----------


## Trakman

¶φιξη του Βασιλιά από τη Νότια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

IONIAN KING μπαινει στο λιμανι του bari για ενα αποφασιστικο και γρηγορο ρεμετζο

IMG_2130.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> IONIAN KING μπαινει στο λιμανι του bari για ενα αποφασιστικο και γρηγορο ρεμετζο
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43950


 Φωτο για καρτποσταλ!

----------


## .voyager

Μια "δόση" Βασιλιά ακόμη από μένα.

IMG_2249.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

IONIAN KING περιφανο στην αγιου νικολαου στην πατρα


IMG_1593.JPG

----------


## .voyager

Μια ακόμη εν πλω φώτο του Βασιλιά, με τέρμα τα γκάζια. Όσο πάνε τέλος πάντων!!

IMG_2395.JPG

----------


## diagoras

γυρω στους 20-21

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Oμορφες οι φωτογραφιες σας Ben  Bruce  και  voyager ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## .voyager

Να 'σαι καλά, Τ.S.S. Apollon !

----------


## ελμεψη

Αναχωρηση του πλοιου σημερα απο την βορεια της Πατρας.
DSC07081.JPG

DSC07092.JPG

DSC07099.JPG

DSC07100.JPG

----------


## nickosps

Εκτενές το σημερινό σου ρεπορτάζ έλμεψη και σε πολλά thread! Συγχαρητήρια για την υπομονή σου και σε ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## ελμεψη

Μερικες φωτογραφιες του πλοιου απο την αναχωρηση του στις 25/6/2009.

Φωτο 1 (Ξεπροβαλλωντας απο την βορεια)
Φωτο 2 (Ποζαρωντας κατω απο τα συννεφα)
Φωτο 3 (Σκιασμενο απο τον ηλιο μεσα στη χρυση θαλασσα)

----------


## polykas

_Από ψηλά..._

3.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλά polyka, έγραψες πάλι σήμερα. Καλές πτήσεις να έχεις και πάντα τέτοια εύχομαι!!!!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> _Από ψηλά..._


 Μα που παει και τις βρισκει αυτες τις γωνιες????

----------


## diagoras

Πανεμορφη φιλε polyka

----------


## vinman

> _Από ψηλά..._
> 
> 3.jpg


Πανέμορφη!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαλα polykas φοβερες φωτο!

----------


## .voyager

Ο επιβλητικός Βασιλιάς στην Κεφαλονιά την Τρίτη σε μια φώτο της Ελένης.
Ας ευχηθουμε ο καπετάνιος του πλοίου να μην αποτελέσει τον "αποδιοπομπαίο τράγο", όπως συμβαίνει συνήθως στα ναυτικά ατυχήματα.

king.jpg

----------


## Leo

> ................................  Ας ευχηθουμε ο καπετάνιος του πλοίου να μην αποτελέσει τον "αποδιοπομποαίο τράγο", όπως συμβαίνει συνήθως στα ναυτικά ατυχήματα.


Μέχρι στιγμής καλά πάμε, εύχομαι κι εγώ η ευχή σου να πιάσει....

----------


## TOM

ξημερωματα στο λιμανι της κερκυρας.

484.JPG

----------


## kalypso

Με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση (λόγω βλάβης από ό,τι έμαθα,)αναχώρησε χτες βράδυ από Πάτρα....δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες.....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

IONIAN KING απο τη βαρδιολα.Μια εκπληξη για μενα αυτο το τεραστιο βαπορι.Παρα πολυ ωραιο μεσα ,σωστα διακοσμημενο, με υπερανετα ντεκ και πολυ καλο σερβις.Καλοταξιδο ,το δειχνει,δοκιμασμενο στα νερα του ειρηνικου.Πλοιαρχος ο Τασος Μαθιουδης απο τη χιο με μεγαλη πειρα απο το δυσκολο αιγαιο, εδω και 10 μερες στο βασιλια του ιονιου

kingvard.JPG

----------


## MILTIADIS

> IONIAN KING απο τη βαρδιολα.Μια εκπληξη για μενα αυτο το τεραστιο βαπορι.Παρα πολυ ωραιο μεσα ,σωστα διακοσμημενο, με υπερανετα ντεκ και πολυ καλο σερβις.Καλοταξιδο ,το δειχνει,δοκιμασμενο στα νερα του ειρηνικου.Πλοιαρχος ο Τασος Μαθιουδης απο τη χιο με μεγαλη πειρα απο το δυσκολο αιγαιο, εδω και 10 μερες στο βασιλια του ιονιου
> 
> kingvard.JPG


εχω ξαναπει οτι το διδυμο ΚΙΝΓΚ/ΚΟΥΙΝ ειναι το πιο επιτυχημενο διδυμο γιαπωνεζικων που εχει ερθει την τελευται δεκαετια στην ελλαδα.τρομερο ταξιδεμα,επιβλητικη σχεδιαση,υπεροχη διακοσμηση..θα επιδιωξω κι εγω BEN αλλο ενα ταξιδι μαζι του μολις επιστρεψω..ο προηγουμενος πλοιαρχος ξερουμε τι απεγινε?αυτη η αλλαγη εχει σχεση με το ατυχημα που ειχαμε προσφατα στο λιμανι της πατρας?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> εχω ξαναπει οτι το διδυμο ΚΙΝΓΚ/ΚΟΥΙΝ ειναι το πιο επιτυχημενο διδυμο γιαπωνεζικων που εχει ερθει την τελευται δεκαετια στην ελλαδα.τρομερο ταξιδεμα,επιβλητικη σχεδιαση,υπεροχη διακοσμηση..θα επιδιωξω κι εγω BEN αλλο ενα ταξιδι μαζι του μολις επιστρεψω..ο προηγουμενος πλοιαρχος ξερουμε τι απεγινε?αυτη η αλλαγη εχει σχεση με το ατυχημα που ειχαμε προσφατα στο λιμανι της πατρας?


 
Η αλλαγη δεν ειχε καμια σχεση με το ατυχημα.Αλλωστε αυτα ειναι αναμενωμενα με πλοια 200 μετρων που ισα που χωρανε να περασουν απο τις γωνιες και τις μπουκες του λιμανιου της πατρας.

----------


## .voyager

Eπιτρέψτε μου ένα σχόλιο, όσον αφορά τη διακόσμηση. Όπως ακόμη και στα νεότευκτα, έτσι και στο αναφερόμενο που είναι και μετασκευασμένο second hand, η διακόσμηση είναι ψιλό-κιτς. Θα μου πεις, τί ζητάς και τι συζητάς τώρα. Αλλά αισθητικά -και βάσει γνώμης ειδημόνων/ατόμων που κατέχουν το αντικείμενο και το έχουν σπουδάσει- σε κανένα σχεδόν δεν είναι εικανοποιητικά τα πράγματα.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Eπιτρέψτε μου ένα σχόλιο, όσον αφορά τη διακόσμηση. Όπως ακόμη και στα νεότευκτα, έτσι και στο αναφερόμενο που είναι και μετασκευασμένο second hand, η διακόσμηση είναι ψιλό-κιτς. Θα μου πεις, τί ζητάς και τι συζητάς τώρα. Αλλά αισθητικά -και βάσει γνώμης ειδημόνων/ατόμων που κατέχουν το αντικείμενο και το έχουν σπουδάσει- σε κανένα σχεδόν δεν είναι εικανοποιητικά τα πράγματα.


 σιγουρα αυτα ειναι γουστα φιλε .voyager,παντως επειδη τον χειμωνα που μας περασε ταξιδεψα μαζι του μπορω να πω απο αυτα που ειδα οτι δεν παρατηρησα κατι το κιτς..:???:και μπορω να πω οτι το βρηκα καλυτερο σε παρα πολλους τομεις απο το νεοτευκτο σουπερφαστ Ι που ειναι και ο ανταγωνιστης του στη γραμμη και με το οποιο επεστρεψα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΚΙΝG μερικες φωτο απο το εσωτερικο

IMG_6979.JPG

IMG_6925.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

KING έξω από το BARI !!
P7040178.jpg
P7040180.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Φτάνοντας στην Πάτρα, ενώ το κυνηγά το SFI  :Very Happy: 

IMG_3168.JPG

----------


## .voyager

Σήμερα στον Πατραϊκό.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59871

----------


## polykas

> Σήμερα στον Πατραϊκό.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59871


*Μπράβο Χρήστο. Όμορφη φωτογραφία...*

----------


## ελμεψη

Ενα περασμα του βασιλια μπροστα απο τον μωλο της Αγιου Νικολαου με κατευθυνση την νοτια εξοδο του λιμανιου της Πατρας.Θελω να πω οτι καποιες φορες που εχω πετυχει την αναχωρηση του βασιλια δυσκολευτεται αρκετα στις μανουβρες του για να αναχωρησει σε αντιθεση με την βασιλισσα.Ενα μαζευει αγκυρα σε μια πλαγια ληψη και αφου εχει περασει την κορυφη του μωλου κατω απο τον ηλιο.

----------


## dokimakos21

Το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΚΙΝΓΚ στον Πατραικο..

----------


## .voyager

Ιn mar Jonio

IMG_2393.JPG

----------


## Kyriakos78

Το Ionian King κατευθύνεται προς Πειραιά αυτή τη στιγμή.... :Cool: 

ikg.jpg

----------


## mitilinios

> Το Ionian King κατευθύνεται προς Πειραιά αυτή τη στιγμή....


Έρχεται και αυτό για την ετήσια ακινησία του, νομίζω λίγο νωρίτερα από ό,τι συνήθως. Ίσως ένας επιλέον λόγος να είναι η μειωμένη κίνηση σε φορτηγά κυρίως αλλά και σε επιβάτες.  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Leo

Παρόλα αυτά η *εταιρεία* του, χθές νομίζω διάβασα στο θέμα της κάτι που δημοσίευσε ο φίλος MILTIADIS, για προσφορές 50%, με ωραίο σλόγκαν.
*50% εσείς - 50% εμείς....*

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Η πλωρη του βασιλια στην Πατρα.
P1010001.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΚΙΝΓΚ συναντηση στην Πατραικο...

P9170986.JPG

Χαρισμενη στον Φιλιππο Αιγιο κ στον voyager

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPER πλοιο με πολλες δυνατοτητες.Απο τα καλυτερα και αυτο και το αδελφακι.

----------


## nkr

Ενα απο τα καλυτερα πλοια στην Αδριατικη.

----------


## dokimakos21

ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΚΙΝΓΚ...... :Razz: 

P9241021.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Απθανη φωτογραφια φιλε Φωτη.Γραφεις παρα πολυ...

----------


## polykas

_Μιά ομορφιά στο Πέραμα..._



polykas1 --.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ο βασιλιας στις 24/5 στην Πατρα...ξεκουραση και ανεφοδιασμος... :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Aνεβαίνει αυτή την στιγμή στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Περάματος..._

----------


## polykas

> _Aνεβαίνει αυτή την στιγμή στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Περάματος..._


*Ξέχασα να σας πω με την πλώρη προς το Πέραμα.*.. :Very Happy:

----------


## TOM

απο οτι ειδα σε μια φωτογραφια το  υψοσ του γκαραζ του ειναι 4,20 μ. .δεν ειναι λιγο;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

IONIAN KING στο bari  

IMG_2151.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

Πολύ όμορφο βαπόρι αλλά να ρωτήσω κάτι?Γιατί είναι γραμμένο στο Κυπριακό νηολόγιο?Καθώς και τα άλλα Ιόνιαν πλοία?

----------


## Tasos@@@

Στις 30/12 ο Βασιλιας και παλι στα γνωριμα του μερη,δεμενος στην Πατρα...
Αφιερωμενη στον καλο φιλο Ben Bruce...

----------


## lefme

Καλή χρονία σε όλους.
Ψάχνοντας τα δρομολόγια από Πάτρα στο open seas, το Ionian King δεν το έβλεπα για αρκετό καιρό, ενώ τις τελευταίες ημέρες το βλέπω να κάνει δρομολόγια με τη φίρμα της Ventouris Ferries!!!
Δεν είναι και ό,τι αξιόπιστο το open seas αλλά μήπως ξέρετε κάτι που δεν ξέρουμε εμεις??

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Καλή χρονία σε όλους.
> Ψάχνοντας τα δρομολόγια από Πάτρα στο open seas, το Ionian King δεν το έβλεπα για αρκετό καιρό, ενώ τις τελευταίες ημέρες το βλέπω να κάνει δρομολόγια με τη φίρμα της Ventouris Ferries!!!
> Δεν είναι και ό,τι αξιόπιστο το open seas αλλά μήπως ξέρετε κάτι που δεν ξέρουμε εμεις??


 
Πρέπει να έχει σχέση με την κοινοπραξία που δημιοργήθηκε μεταξύ Βεντουρη κ Γιαννάτου.

----------


## MILTIADIS

στα πλαισια της συνεργασιας Βεντουρη-Αγουδημου το εμφανιζει αυτο.το πλοιο βεβαια εξακολουθει να ανηκει στον Αγουδημο.

----------


## lefme

> Πρέπει να έχει σχέση με την κοινοπραξία που δημιοργήθηκε μεταξύ Βεντουρη κ Γιαννάτου.


Μιλάμε πάντοτε για τον Γιαννάτο της MED LINK? 
Ξαναμπήκε στο παιχνίδι ο Γιαννάτος??

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Μιλάμε πάντοτε για τον Γιαννάτο της MED LINK? 
> Ξαναμπήκε στο παιχνίδι ο Γιαννάτος??


 
Λάθος δικό μου!!!! :? Μπέρδεψα τα ονόματα...

----------


## lefme

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες ο Αγουδιμος συνεργάζεται ( αγνωστο ακόμη σε τί επίπεδο) με τον Ventouris στα δρομολόγια από και πρός Ιταλία.
Ήδη τις ημέρες που δεν έχει αναχωρήσεις με δικό του πλοίο, συνεργάζεται με τον Ventouri. Λέτε να δούμε κάποια άλλη εταιρική μορφη...σωτηρίας????

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΚΙΝΓΚ-Φτανοντας στην Πατρα....*
P2121295.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Aπίθανες όλες οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε Φώτη.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολ_*ύ...* :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

> στα πλαισια της συνεργασιας Βεντουρη-Αγουδημου το εμφανιζει αυτο.το πλοιο βεβαια εξακολουθει να ανηκει στον Αγουδημο.


 καλά μην παίρνεις και όρκο  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΚΙΝΓΚ-Για τον φιλο polyka που μου την ζητησε και για τον captain nionio που φωτογραφιζαμε μαζι....*
P2121304.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Φωτη με την ευκαιρια αυτης της υπεροχης εικονας εχω να σου πω κατι. Τους τελευταιους μηνες εχεις δωσει ενα πραγματικο ρεσιταλ. Εχεις φωτογραφησει πλοια σε Βορα και Νοτο σε Ανατολη και Δυση. Και το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι απλως καποιες φωτογραφιες αλλα ειναι σπανιες και πολυ καλες στην ποιοτητα. Δεν θελω να αδικισω καποια αλλα μελη αλλα να με συμπαθατε λογω εντοπιοτητας με τον Φωτη με κανει και υπερηφανο. Αλλωστε υπαρχουν αρκετα μελη που κανουν εξαιρετικη δουλεια. Δεν θα πω ονοματα. Τους ξερετε και τους θαυμαζετε για την ορεξη που εχουν και την καλοσυνη που εχουν να μοιραζονται με τους υπολοιπους ολα αυτα τα θαυμαστα πραγματα που συναντουν. Και μας κανουν να νοιωθουμε οτι ειμαστε εκει.
Φιλε Φωτη και λοιποι συνταξιδιωτες σας ευχαριστω πολυ.
Και κατι τελευταιο. Φωτη εχεις βγαλει πολλες Φωτο και δεν εχω οπως εχεις διαπιστωσει πει τιποτα. Θελω να ξερεις οτι παντα χαιρομαι τις φωτογραφιες σου και θα τις θαυμαζω και χρησιμοποιω μελλοντα γιατι ξερω οτι το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι παντα αριστο οπως παραπανω. Αυτα και σορρυ αν ξεφυγα ολιγον απο το θεμα...




> *ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΚΙΝΓΚ-Για τον φιλο polyka που μου την ζητησε και για τον captain nionio που φωτογραφιζαμε μαζι....*


Ακου να σου πω αυτους τους δυο να τους προσεχεις.
Με τον πρωτο σε βλεπω να σκαρφαλωνεις σε τιποτα στυλους της ΔΕΗ και με τον δευτερο αν κανεις πολυ παρεα σε βλεπω σε λιγο να τα βλεπεις ολα κυανα... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Φιλε και τρελο πατριωτη Αντωνη ειλικρινα σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για ολα αυτα που προανεφερες....!!Προσπαθω παντα για το καλυτερο και για να ικανοποιησω εμενα αλλα και ολους εσας...Γιατι πραγματικα εαν δεν ειχα γραφτει στο nautilia δεν 8α ειχα ασχολιθει με την φωτογραφια κ δη με την φωτογραφιση πλοιων...!!Επισης 8α ηθελα να ευχαριστισω και ολα τα αλλα παιδια εδω περα για τα καλα τους λογια που λενε κατα καιρους...!!*
*Για εσενα λοιπον Αντωνη ....*
P2121302.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> *Φιλε και τρελο πατριωτη Αντωνη ειλικρινα σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για ολα αυτα που προανεφερες....!!Προσπαθω παντα για το καλυτερο και για να ικανοποιησω εμενα αλλα και ολους εσας...Γιατι πραγματικα εαν δεν ειχα γραφτει στο nautilia δεν 8α ειχα ασχολιθει με την φωτογραφια κ δη με την φωτογραφιση πλοιων...!!Επισης 8α ηθελα να ευχαριστισω και ολα τα αλλα παιδια εδω περα για τα καλα τους λογια που λενε κατα καιρους...!!*
> *Για εσενα λοιπον Αντωνη ....*
> P2121302.JPG


 Ωραιος.
Χωραει βρε στο μεσα της Τηνου;;  :Very Happy:

----------


## CORFU

μωρε και στο μεσα και στο εξω

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για το μεσα της Τηνου?Αν παει για μονιμη καφετερια μπορει!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για το traffic του Polyka μια πλωρατη του βαπορα. Οι αλλες που εχω ειναι ακριβως ιδιες με του dokimakou οποτε δεν υπαρχει λογος να τις βαζω!!! :Wink: 

Η φωτογραφια απο το Superfast XI!!!

Ionian_King_Patra_12_2_2010.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω αυτά είναι φοβερή φώτο 
όμορφο γιαπονέζικο βαπόρι !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θυμαμαι οτι πριν 15 χρονια ειχε παρουσιαστει αυτο το διδυμο απο το γνωστο μηνιαιο περιοδικο.Ολοι ειχαμε θαυμασει το μεγεθος τους και την βαρια ναυτικη τους κατασκευει.Τοτε δεν ειχαμε παραλαβει ουτε τα sf 1&2 ουτε το Αρετουσα που ηταν βαπορια στα 170 μετρα περιπου

----------


## nickosps

Ionian King από μια άλλη οπτική γωνία:
Ionian King.jpg
Για τους φίλους Captain_Nionios, Nissos Mykonos, Νικόλας, Trakman και dokimakos21.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι καλα Νικο, ορμητηριο του Ναυτιλια το XI! :Razz:

----------


## polykas

> Για το traffic του Polyka μια πλωρατη του βαπορα. Οι αλλες που εχω ειναι ακριβως ιδιες με του dokimakou οποτε δεν υπαρχει λογος να τις βαζω!!!
> 
> Η φωτογραφια απο το Superfast XI!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77717


_Όμορφη φωτογραφία.Μπράβο Διονύση._

----------


## dokimakos21

*Ionian King-Εξω απο την Πατρα...!*
*Για τον φιλο Thanasis89.!*
P2121300.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Σκέφτομαι εδώ και πολύ ώρα τι θα πω. Δεν ξέρω τι όμως... Κοινώς έχασα τα λόγια μου. Τέλος πάντων... Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ Φώτη ! Να είσαι πάντα καλά ρε φίλε !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΚΙΝG στο Bari

IMG_2134.JPG

----------


## Trakman

¶φιξη του Βασιλιά στην Πάτρα...
Για τους dokimakos21, TSS APOLLON, diagoras, nickosps!

Trakakis_P2267664a.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια του βαπορα και με ωραια γωνια ληψης.Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Γιωργο

----------


## dokimakos21

*Τα λογια ειναι περιττα Γιωργο...!!Σ ευχαριστω πολυ..!*

----------


## CORFU

ωραια φωτο μακαρι να δουμε και φωτο εσωτερικεs του πλοιου

----------


## nickosps

Γιώργο, πρέπει να αρχίσω να ψάχνω τα λεξικά να βρω νέες λέξεις να περιγράφω τις φωτογραφίες σου γιατί θα καταντήσω κουραστικός στο τέλος! Προς το παρόν: _εκθαμβωτική!_

----------


## Appia_1978

Γιώργο, ότι και να πω θα είναι πολύ λίγο ... Είσαι απλά ¶σσος, με κεφαλαίο Α  :Very Happy: 

Κάτι άλλο ακόμη. Με την κοινοπραξία μεταξύ Αγούδημου και Βεντούρη (Adriatic Ferries), λέτε να δούμε και κάτι εξωτερικά, δηλαδή κανένα σινιάλο στα πλοία ή κοινές μπροσούρες για το 2010 ή κάτι άλλο ...;

----------


## polykas

*Πάτρα 30-4-2006

Αναχώρηση από την Νότια.*

polykas.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικη ληψη απο τον φιλο polykas!

----------


## johny18

ΚΑΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ 
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/03...post_1975.html

----------


## Melis7

Παιδιά, εγώ έμαθα από ένα φίλο μου από την Πάτρα ότι έπεσε στον κυματοθραύστη......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> *Πάτρα 30-4-2006
> 
> Αναχώρηση από την Νότια.*
> 
> polykas.jpg



Καταπληκτικη φωτο απο τον φιλο polykas

----------


## jim2

Παιδιά ήμουν για καφέ στο θεατράκι της Πάτρας και το είδα live!Το πλοίο ήρθε και γύρισε
έξω και βόρεια από το λιμάνι για να μπεί με ανάποδα μέσα.Την ώρα που είχε ευθυγραμμιστεί και πάρει λίγο δρόμο ανάποδα το πλοίο άρχισε να παρασύρεται προς τον κυματοθραύστη(προς τα δυτικά δηλαδή).Να αναφέρω πως οι ανατολικοί άνεμοι ενισχύθηκαν ακριβώς εκείνη τη στιγμή.Φούνταρε την δέξια σε μια τελευταία προσπάθεια και πρέπει να βρήκε στην αριστερή του μεριά και προς την πρύμνη την ώρα που με πρόσω και όλο αριστερά προσπάθησε να ξεφύγει.Οριακά δεν πρόλαβε να ξεφύγει πάντως!Ένα πλοίο με καλύτερες ελικτικές ικανότητες θα την είχε κάνει :-)Ο λόγος που δεν το τράβηξα με το κινητό ήταν οτι δεν πίστευα οτι θα έβρισκε και το κατάλαβα  κατόπιν εορτής...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το πλοιο ειναι πολυ καλο αλλα γογω των ιαπωνικης καταγωγης δεν εχει την ευελιξια που εχουν αλλα πλοια απο ευρωπη ας πουμε.Το λιμανι της πατρας πια εδω και χρονια ειναι μικρο για πλοια κολοσους και με επικινδυνες γωνιες παγιδες.Με παρομιες συνθηκες ειχε ατυχημα και το blue Hοριζον πριν δυο χρονια.

----------


## mitsakos

ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΕΦΥΡΑΣ ΠΩΣ ΒΡΗΚΕ Η ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΘΕΩΡΗΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΔΥΤΕΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ 9.00 ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ..

----------


## Melis7

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις επιπλέον πληροφορίες......

----------


## Leo

Ξεκίνησε σιγά σιγά ο Βασιλιάς, να δούμε που θα καταλήξει .... εδώ γύρω υποθέτω...

king.JPG

----------


## polykas

Να δούμε σε ποια δεξαμενούλα... :Wink:

----------


## mitsakos

ΕΑΝ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ Η ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ.....

----------


## polykas

Γνωρίζει κανείς εάν θα υπάρχει αντικαταστάτης στα δρομολόγια του πλοίου;

----------


## nikolaosroc

o ploiarxos eitane kai sto horizon prin

----------


## ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟΣ

ΣΤΟ ΠΛΥΡΟΜΑ ΔΟΘΙΚΕ ΑΔΕΙΑ 10 ΜΕΡΩΝ.
ΕΧΩ ΦΥΛΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ

----------


## polykas

Στην ράδα του Πειραιά αναμένει το πλοίο.

----------


## vinman

> Στην ράδα του Πειραιά αναμένει το πλοίο.


*...μία μακρινή (δυστυχώς) φωτογραφία απο την ράδα σήμερα το πρωί...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81528

----------


## CORFU

ομορφη φωτο ειναι και αυτη  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

Στο Πέραμα έδεσε τελικά.

----------


## nikolaosroc

DEN YPARXEI PLOIO ANTIKATASTASIS .I GRAMI THA KALIFTEI APO TA KOKKINA .MALON EXEI PAREI KAI O AXONAS  EXEI KOUREPSEI KAI TIN PROPELA TIN ARISTERI

----------


## polykas

Ξάχνει να βρει άδεια δεξαμενή το πλοίο.

----------


## Rocinante

Μια ερωτηση.
Το Princess Daphne ηταν δεξαμενισμενο;
Γιατι πριν λιγο εδεσε στο ΝΜΔ προερχομενο απο Ελευσινα και λιγο μετα συνεβει αυτη η κινηση.

iking.JPG

Τωρα ειναι αγκυροβολημενο και περιμενουμε και εμεις να δουμε τι θα κανει. Θα ανεβει;

----------


## Rocinante

Τελικα ανεβηκε  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶φιξη στην Πάτρα στις 14-2-2010...Φωτογραφημένο από το παράθυρο της καμπίνας 8227..*
*Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Trakman,Vinman,Thanasis89,polykas,Ιθάκη και diagoras.*
P2141410.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

> *¶φιξη στην Πάτρα στις 14-2-2010...Φωτογραφημένο από το παράθυρο της καμπίνας 8227..*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Trakman,Vinman,Thanasis89,polykas,Ιθάκη και diagoras.*
> P2141410.JPG


 ευχαριστω man

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Μανούβρα στη Σάμη με προορισμό την Πάτρα. Ενας πραγματικός Βάπορας.  
Στους Leo και Nikos V. 
king.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ  :Very Happy: 




> Μανούβρα στη Σάμη με προορισμό την Πάτρα. Ενας πραγματικός Βάπορας. 
> Στους Leo και Nikos V. 
> king.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ο βασιλιας ξεκουραζεται στα λιμερια του...
αφιερωμενη στους Ben Bruce, φανουλα, Leo, vinman, rocinante, Appia 1978.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ Τάσο, και σήμερα είχα το όνομα σου...  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Ευχαριστουμε Τασο.
Εγινε Leo αυτο που λεμε "Μεταβιβαση σκεψεως" :Wink: 

Να κανω και ενα σχολιο που βεβαια κολλαει πιο πολυ στις ακτοπλοικες εταιρειες μιας και η Agoudimos Lines εχει και αλλα πλοια.
Βλεπω αυτες τις μερες τα πλοια που πανε Ιταλια να ειναι φουλ στον κοσμο λογω του προβληματος με την ηφαιστιακη τεφρα.
Στερνη μου γνωση να σε ειχα πρωτα.....

----------


## vinman

*Ο Βασιλιάς σήμερα στο Πέραμα..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87633

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87635

----------


## Naias II

Στο σύστημα κρατήσεων της Ventouris Ferries και ο Βασιλιάς!

king.jpg

----------


## Ed87kas

Να ρωτησω κατι κι'εγω, γιατι τα IONIAN KING κ SKY τα βγαζει στο συστημα κρατησεων της VENTOURIS FERRIES κ οχι στου Αγουδημου???

----------


## Naias II

Διάβασε εδώ

----------


## john1980

ΑΠΟ 03/06 ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΚΙΝG  στο μπαρι του 2009

IONIAN KING (42).JPG

Αφιερωμενη στον tasos @@@

----------


## polykas

Στην ράδα Ελευσίνας ,περιμένωντας να ανέβει αύριο το πρωί στην δεξαμενή.

Για τον Cpt  Leo... :Very Happy: 

polykas123-.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΚΙΝG  στο μπαρι του 2009
> 
> IONIAN KING (42).JPG
> 
> Αφιερωμενη στον tasos @@@


Απλα Κωστα οταν εσυ μαθαινες την τεχνη της φωτογραφιας....τι να πω?Απλα απιθανη...Σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ και απλα επιφυλασομαι!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*O βασιλιάς σήμερα το απόγευμα ανοιχτά του λιμανιού του Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93234

----------


## Trakman

Μας έλειψε εδώ!!!
Υπέροχες όλες οι φώτος σου Μάνο!!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Μας έλειψε εδώ!!!
> Υπέροχες όλες οι φώτος σου Μάνο!!!


Αντε γαιτί σας φάγανε οι καφετέριες και τα θεατράκια, τσάμπα καφέδες και πεταμένα λεφτά.... χωρίς αντίκρισμα.  :Cool:

----------


## vinman

> Αντε γαιτί σας φάγανε οι καφετέριες και τα θεατράκια, τσάμπα καφέδες και πεταμένα λεφτά.... χωρίς αντίκρισμα.


Yπονοείς κάτι Captain Leo? :Razz:  :Very Happy: 
...πήγαινε να τραβήξεις κάνα μεταλικό πετούμενο και άφησε μας εμάς στα θεατράκια να πίνουμε καφέ... :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

> Yπονοείς κάτι Captain Leo?
> ...πήγαινε να τραβήξεις κάνα μεταλικό πετούμενο και άφησε μας εμάς στα θεατράκια να πίνουμε καφέ...


εγω παλι,απο την στιγμη που κλεισανε τον μωλο και τον φαρο (καλα ο φαρος εκανε και απιστευτη ποικιλια.....) προτημω το δασυλειο...να τα εχω ολα πιατο

----------


## Leo

> Yπονοείς κάτι Captain Leo?
> ...πήγαινε να τραβήξεις κάνα μεταλικό πετούμενο και άφησε μας εμάς στα θεατράκια να πίνουμε καφέ...


Σαφέστατος υπαινιγμός  :Razz: ... (εις ανταπόδοση των ευχών για τις βροχές του Λαυρίου). Γιώργο... ξύπνα, ο βασιλιάς πλησιάζει.

----------


## johny18

DSC00077.JPG

DSC00079.JPG

DSC00082.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Αξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον ΤSS APOLLON !

Trakakis_P6140167.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Εισοδος του Βασιλια στην Πατρα... 

DSC_7837(1).JPG

----------


## Trakman

Ταυτόχρονη αναχώρηση του Βασιλικού ζεύγους!

Για τους φίλους vinman, TSS APOLLON, BEN BRUCE


Trakakis_P8034899.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μυθικη φωτο και μοιαζει και με καρτ ποσταλ!Ευγε

----------


## trelaras

Κ 3φωτογραφιες από την χθεσινή του άφιξη στην Σάμη!

----------


## Trakman

Είσοδος του Βασιλιά στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας από τη Νότια

trakakis_P8034564.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξοχη γωνια ληψης! και αποκαλυπτικο κοντινο πλανο! Απο τον Μετρ  του ειδους φιλο  Trakman.

----------


## gnikles

> Είσοδος του Βασιλιά στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας από τη Νότια
> 
> trakakis_P8034564.jpg


 Γιώργο έγραψες!!!!Κάθομαι και την χαζεύω!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

μπαίνοντας στο Μπάρι !!
P7300028.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Mιά ομορφιά.Καλώς τον φίλο Νικόλα..._

----------


## Νικόλας

και μια πλώρη στο Μπάρι !! :Very Happy: 
P7300029.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

Ionian King στο Μπάρι !
P7310085.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

βγαίνει σιγά σιγά ο βάπορας !
P7310088.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Πολύ όμορφες εικόνες Νικόλα!! Σ'ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Νικόλας

ευχαριστώ φίλε !!!
ακόμα μια με την βροχή στο βάθος να πλησιάζει 

P7310090.jpg
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ*

----------


## captain

Ωραία χρώματα...υπέροχες λήψεις του "βασιλιά"...Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Νικόλα... :Wink:  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## vinman

*O ''Bασιλιάς'' στην Πάτρα την περασμένη Κυριακή!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106349

----------


## Ergis

πολυ θα ηθελα να το δω σε μια γραμμη του εσωτερικου αυτο το πλοιο....πειραιας κρητη προφανως.δεν ξερω βεβαια κατα ποσο θα αντεξει.τι ταχυτητα εχει;υπηρεσιακη-μεγιστη

----------


## Apostolos

Παλιότερα υπήρχαν αρκετοί που ζητούσαν απο τον μαστρο - Μίμη να το δρομολογήσει Χιο Μυτιλήνη. Εκείνος αρνιώταν γιατι οι "συμβουλάτορες" του λέγαν πως δέν χωράει... Εμ βέβαια, τώρα που μπήκε το Κρήτη αρκετοί το βούλωσαν...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

να συμπληρώσω... και το "Αριάδνη"!  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

το King αφήνοντας το Μπάρι !
P7300034.jpg

----------


## nikolaosroc

TAXYTHTA 21  .TON MIMH TON ΦΑΓΑΝΕ ΟΙ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΑΤΟΡΕΣ........

----------


## Appia_1978

Ένα πολύ όμορφο πλοίο, που ελπίζω να μείνει ακόμα πολλά χρόνια κοντά μας μαζί με την αδερφή του!!!

Ionian King.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου!! Υπέροχα πλοία!! Και πανέμορφη φωτογραφία!! :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ  :Very Happy: 




> Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου!! Υπέροχα πλοία!! Και πανέμορφη φωτογραφία!!

----------


## Trakman

Ο βασιλιάς καταπλέει στην Πάτρα...
Να σημειώσουμε ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν προσεγγίζει την Πάτρα, αλλά κάνει Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Μπάρι.

Trakakis_7294086.jpg
Trakakis_7294093.jpg
Trakakis_7294103.jpg

----------


## xara

*IONIAN KING* η πλώρη





Επίσης κι αυτό το βιντεάκι απο το δίαυλο της Ηγουμενίτσας
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdOKPpix38M

Αφιερωμένα στο φίλο μου το Νεκτάριο του λογιστηρίου, καθώς και στο υπέροχο υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα του καραβιού.

----------


## raflucgr

The king entering Patras Port on 19/08/2010.

----------


## Νικόλας

και μια πλώρη στο Μπάρι !!
P8110170.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

Ionian King μόλις έφτασε στο Μπάρι με αρκετό αέρα
P8290363.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Ο ''Βασιλιάς'' στην Ηγουμενίτσα σήμερα το μεσημέρι!
Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118014

----------


## CORFU

king1.jpgking3.jpgking2.jpgking4.jpgking6.jpgμερικεs φωτο απο το προσφατο ταξιδι μου προs το Bari

----------


## CORFU

king5.jpgking7.jpgking8.jpg
και η συνεχεια

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο φίλε CORFU. Θα βάλεις και καμιά άλλη απο το εσωτερικό του, να το δούμε και μείς. :Wink:

----------


## ayfa74

poli ores foto

----------


## CORFU

IONIAN 010.JPG IONIAN 006.JPG IONIAN 003.JPG IONIAN 016.JPG

Kυριακατικη αφιξη στην Κερκυρα

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτές είναι για Cart Postal φίλε CORFU. Σ' ευχαριστούμε  :Wink: .

----------


## Trakman

Συμφωνώ με τον Παντελή, μπράβο!!! Εξαιρετικές!!!

----------


## CORFU

αλλη μια για τουs φιλουs :Wink: 
IONIAN 008.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Και αυτή υπέροχη :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## ithakos

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΦΙΛΕ CORFU.....

----------


## Apostolos

Εχουμε ακούσει τόσα, αλλά αν επαληθευτούν οι φήμες το μπουμ θα ακουστεί από την Θεσσαλονίκη ως την Κρήτη...

----------


## Ergis

> Εχουμε ακούσει τόσα, αλλά αν επαληθευτούν οι φήμες το μπουμ θα ακουστεί από την Θεσσαλονίκη ως την Κρήτη...


μεσω κυκλαδων η μπα;

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν μιλάω για την γραμμή του...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Εχουμε ακούσει τόσα, αλλά αν επαληθευτούν οι φήμες το μπουμ θα ακουστεί από την Θεσσαλονίκη ως την Κρήτη...


 Μιλάμε για μεγάλο μπουμμμμ!!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

ας γίνει πρώτα...8)

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ας γίνει πρώτα...8)


 κι ας μη το πιστέψουμε...8)

----------


## noulos

Ε πείτε και σε μας κάτι!!!
Μην μας βάζετε μόνο φιτιλιές  :Razz:

----------


## nikolaosroc

ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΦΟΥΝΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΕΙ Η ΝΕΛ.........ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΣ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΕΣ

----------


## CORFU

εχει σχεση με την κοινοπραξια αλλα δεν ειναι τιποτα σιγουρο ακομα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Appia_1978

Δηλαδή μπλε με ένα μεγάλο Β;  :Wink: 
Εάν γίνει αυτό, θα ήταν μια πολύ θετική είδηση (αν και θα το προτιμούσα στην Endeavor, δίπλα από το Queen ...) :-D

----------


## ithakos

θΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΟΜΩΣ Η ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ???

----------


## SIRIL

thelo na matho ean to  ELI  tha kani dromologia patra printezi.

H  endeavor  poio allo tha exei  gia tis grammes

----------


## akaluptos

Αποχωρει την αλλη βδομαδα απο την γραμμα Ηγουμενιτσα-Μπαρι το Ionian King... Φημες για πωληση προς Τουρκια μερια... Προβλημα με τις τραπεζες η σιγα σιγα διαλυεται η Aqoudimos Lines....? Φοβερο πλοιο που χανεται και αυτο... Πολυ καλυτερο μηχανικα και νεοτερο απο το Ionian Queen...

----------


## Ergis

ειναι σιγουρο αυτο;ειχα τηνεντυπωση οτι η εταιρια αυτη ηταν απο τις πιο υγειης στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοια.θα υπαρξει θεμα και με τα υπολοιπα πλοια;

----------


## Νικόλας

ε όχι και υγειής ,τα προβληματάκια της τα είχε 
καλά περίπατο η κοινοπραξία απ ότι βλέπω 
αλλά το KING δεν το πίστευω και πολύ.χωρίς να θέλω να πω κάτι για τον φίλο

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ionian King φεύγοντας απο το Πέραμα στις 10/03/2007.
Χαρισμένη σε Νικόλας, CORFU, Trakman, Εργης, sea_serenade, Appia_1978, Akis Dionisis, Ιθάκη, ithakos, noulos, ΤΟΜ, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 



IONIAN KING  H. AGOUDIMOS 01 10-03-2007.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Δυστυχώς χάνουμε πολλά ωραία σκαριά από τις γαλάζιες θάλασσες....

Φίλε Παντελή πολύ καλή η φωτό σου.....

----------


## despo

Με μεγάλη μου λύπη και εκεί που θα νόμιζε κανείς οτι σιγά-σιγά θα μπορέσουν να ορθοποδήσουν οι λεγόμενες μικρες εταιρείες, έχω την αμυδρά υποψία οτι πολύ σύντομα θα πάρουν διαστάσεις χιονοστιβάδας οι αποχωρήσεις των πλοίων ειτε ανήκουν στον Αγούδημο, ειτε στο Βεντούρη, ειτε ...

----------


## CORFU

αυτο νομιζω και εγω :Sad:  αλλα ρε παιδια να πω κατι. Πριν 20 μερεs εκανα ενα πανω κατω με το Κing και στιs 2 διαδρομεs το πλοιο ηταν full στην νταλικα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  δηλαδη τη πρεπει να γινει για να ορθοποδησουν αυτεs οι εταιρειεs και μαλιστα με ενα παιδικο μου φιλο οδηγο νταλικαs που βρηκα στο Μπαρι μου ειπε οτι εδωσε 1000 euro για ενα πανω κατω..... :Mad:  ΑΥΤΑ

----------


## ithakos

Φίλοι μου πολλές φορές έχω δει το king αλλά και το έτερον ήμιση queen να βάζουν στη Πάτρα το πολύ 15 με 20 νταλίκες. Επίσης τα πλοία της Ιταλίας εκτός από την θερινή περίοδο που μεταφέρουν caravans και γεμίζουν, εξυπηρετούν συγκεκριμένες μεταφορές π.χ Φρούτα,ψάρια,τρόφιμα τα οποία έχουν συγκεκριμένες μέρες μέσα στον μήνα που μεταφέρονται.¶ρα αρκετές μέρες ταξιδευουν σχεδόν άδεια για το μέγεθος και τα λειτουργικά έξοδα του καραβιου....Δεδομένου της κατάστασης αυτή τη στιγμή στη χώρα οι εισαγωγές μειώνονται και οι εξαγωγές πάντα ήταν μειωμένες άρα λιγότερα δρομολόγια και άρα λιγότερη πληρότητα στα δρομολόγια..

----------


## gpap2006

Έχει βρεθεί αγοραστής για το βαπόρι? Σε ποιά χώρα?

----------


## Apostolos

> ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΦΟΥΝΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΕΙ Η ΝΕΛ.........ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΣ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΕΣ


Το χει πει ο ποιητής...

----------


## Appia_1978

> Αποχωρει την αλλη βδομαδα απο την γραμμα Ηγουμενιτσα-Μπαρι το Ionian King... Φημες για πωληση προς Τουρκια μερια... Προβλημα με τις τραπεζες η σιγα σιγα διαλυεται η Aqoudimos Lines....? Φοβερο πλοιο που χανεται και αυτο... Πολυ καλυτερο μηχανικα και νεοτερο απο το Ionian Queen...


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες! 

Το King με το Queen δεν έχουν τις ίδιες μηχανές; Πάντα πίστευα, ότι η Endeavor προσέχει πιο πολύ τα καράβια της από τον Αγούδημο. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος  :Wink: 

Κρίμα που δε θα μείνει στο Ιόνιο ...

----------


## samurai

Και τα δυο πλοία φορούν 2 8κυλινδρες IHI SEMT Pielstick. Όμως, του QUEEN -NEW AKASHIA 1988 - είναι λίγο μικρότερες σε ιπποδύναμη (17.480 kw) απο του νέωτερου KING (FERRY LAVENDER 1991) που είναι 19.417 kw.

----------


## trelaras

Να βάλω κ εγώ μια φωτογραφία του Βασιλιά από το καλοκαίρι του 10 στο λιμάνι της Σάμης!
αφιερωμένη σε όλους!

P8240480.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και που μπορει δηλαδη αυτο το πλοιο να δρομολογηθει στο Αιγαιο; Εκτος και αν η ΝΕΛ θελει να το βαλει στα Δωδεκάνησα...........*

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστός ο παίχτης!!!! Το ζήτημα ειναι ότι δεν υπάρχει ελέυθερος Πλοίαρχος να δεχθει να το βάλει στη Χίο...

----------


## chiotis

O μονος Cpt θα ηταn ο Διαμαντης Παπαγεωργιου ο οποιος εβαλε ΄΄ανετα'' οπως ειπε το Κρητη ΙΙ μεσα στο λιμανι και δήλωσε οτι στο λμανι της Χιου μπορει να μπει μεχρι και 230 μετρα πλοιο και οτι ολα οσα λεγονται πολυ απλα ειναι φημες οι οποιες μεταφερονται απο στομα σε στομα.Το ionian king εχει το ιδιο μηκος με το Κριτι ΙΙ αρα θα εμπενε στη Χιο με την ιδια ανεση..

----------


## Νικόλας

άντε πάλι !
εντάξει παιδιά το εμπεδόσαμε ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν και άλλοι ικανοί

----------


## chiotis

> άντε πάλι !
> εντάξει παιδιά το εμπεδόσαμε ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν και άλλοι ικανοί


Κανεις δεν ειπε φιλε οτι δεν υπαρχουν κι' αλλοι!! :Wink:  :Wink:  υπαρχουν πολλοι απλα εγω ειπα αυτον για να αναφερω τις δηλωσεις του οπου μας λυνουν πολλες αποριες

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι αλλά εσύ είπες ο ΜΟΝΟΣ και γω σου λέω δεν είναι ο μόνος 
τελος πάντων ας σταματήσει ποια αυτή η καραμέλα.το καλό είναι να θυμόμαστε τους καπετανέους οι οποίοι κάνουν ύσηχα την δουλειά τους χωρίς πολλά πολλά και όχι μόνο αυτόυς που μας προβάλουν  :Cool: 
συγνώμη για το οφ

----------


## gpap2006

Ας κάνουν στη Χίο τα απαιτούμενα έργα εμβάθυνσης και μια χαρά θα είναι το KING για τη γραμμή..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

O ιδιος πλοιαρχος ειχε βαλει με χαρακτηριστικη ανεση και το αριαδνη.Ομως επειδη  Ιονιαν Κινγκ = βελτιωμενο Κρητη με δυο καλα προπελακια και προπελες μεταβλητου βηματος = μπαινει!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το θέμα για μενα δεν είναι ούτε το αν χωράει στο λιμάνι το πλοίο ούτε το ποιος καπετανιος θα το ταξιδεψει. ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΕΡΔΗ; Αυτο ειναι ολο το ζητημα για μενα..........*

----------


## samurai

Σωστά, τα λες φίλε giorgos. Το πλοίο αυτό είναι πολύ μεγάλο για τη γραμμή και το γκαράζ του δεν θα γεμίζει ποτέ (όπως και τότε του ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ).
Επειτα, μην ξεχνάτε οτι αποχώρησε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και μάλλον ετοιμάζεται να μας αφήσει και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ. Η Hellenic σκέφτεται σοβαρά την πώληση του αυτές τις μέρες, προκειμένου να βγει απο το αδιέξοδο. Μαζί με αυτό θα ακολουθήσουν τα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ και ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ. Αναμένουμε ενημέρωση απο την εταιρεία! :Sad:

----------


## chiotis

> Ας κάνουν στη Χίο τα απαιτούμενα έργα εμβάθυνσης και μια χαρά θα είναι το KING για τη γραμμή..


τα βαθυ του λημανιου ειναι ανετα γιατι εχει γινει προσφατα εκβαθυνση....ελπιζω να μην υπαρξουν αλλες δηκαιολογιες που αφοουν το λιμανι της Χιου.ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΝΕΤΑ.Οσο για τα γκαραζ το καλοκαιρι θα γεμιουν ...το Κρητη ΙΙειχε μπει χειμωνα γι'αυτο δεν γεμιζε...

----------


## chiotis

> *Το θέμα για μενα δεν είναι ούτε το αν χωράει στο λιμάνι το πλοίο ούτε το ποιος καπετανιος θα το ταξιδεψει. ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΕΡΔΗ; Αυτο ειναι ολο το ζητημα για μενα..........*


Κινηση στη γραμμη υπαρχει και αν ξερεις να κερδισεις τον κοσμο θα υπαρχει περισσοτερος κοσμος φτανει να μην κανει 9 ωρες για Χιο!!Και φορτηγα και επιβατες και Ι.Χ. υπαρχουν!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Το βαπόρι είναι μεγάλο και οι καιροί χαλεποί..... αυτές είναι κινήσεις αυτοκτονίας και δυστυχώς κοντά στην Aliaga καλύτερα να μην το σκέφτεστε.

----------


## Appia_1978

> Και τα δυο πλοία φορούν 2 8κυλινδρες IHI SEMT Pielstick. Όμως, του QUEEN -NEW AKASHIA 1988 - είναι λίγο μικρότερες σε ιπποδύναμη (17.480 kw) απο του νέωτερου KING (FERRY LAVENDER 1991) που είναι 19.417 kw.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση! 

Για να καταλάβω σωστά και προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη για κάθε τυχόν παρεξήγηση, το αγόρασε η ΝΕΛ (για αντικατάσταση του Μυτιλήνη :Wink: ;

----------


## samurai

Ακούγεται οτι κοιτάει κάποιο βαπόρι του Αγούδημου η ΝΕΛ, αλλά μάλλον αυτό είναι το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ SKY που είναι πιο μαζεμένο και καλύτερο για τη γραμμή. Αναμένουμε την εξέλιξη.

----------


## akaluptos

Το πλοιο δεν ξερουμε ποτε ακριβως θα περασει στην ιδιοκτησια της ΝΕΛ. Αγνωστο ποτε θα σταματησει τα δρομολογια του απο Μπαρι για Ηγουμενιτσα.. Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα περασει στα χερια της ΝΕΛ.... :roll:

----------


## despo

Ανα πάσα στιγμή σταματάνε. Ναι μεν μπορεί να έχουν ηδη ανοιχτά δρομολόγια μεχρι τελος Μαίου (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), αλλά δεν θα σκοτιστούν ιδιαίτερα να πουν σε όσους έχουν αγοράσει εισιτήρια οτι το καράβι σταμάτησε κλπ.

----------


## CORFU

νομιζω οτι το πλοιο εβαλε πλωρη για Πειραια

----------


## ιθακη

> νομιζω οτι το πλοιο εβαλε πλωρη για Πειραια


that's right Vaggelis...ο Βασιλιας οτι περασε τους Παξους και κατευθηνετε Νοτια
Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## CORFU

λετε να μπει στην θεση του το SKY????????

----------


## juanito

ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΝΟΤΙΑ... ΠΡΟΣ ΛΙΒΥΗ ΜΕΡΙΑ

----------


## samurai

Ακριβώς, παιδιά, ο ΒΑΣΙΛΙΑΣ πάει στη Λιβυή :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Στην επιστροφή θα γίνει απο λευκό μπλε???  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## koumparos

> Στην επιστροφή θα γίνει απο λευκό μπλε???


ΦΙΛΕ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ.... ΑΛΛΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΒΑΜΕΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΖΩΝΑΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΛΩΡΑ-ΠΡΥΜΑ...ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ...ΕΙΔΩΜΕΝ

----------


## konigi

O Βασιλείας πριν λίγο στη Σούδα.
Για όλους τους φίλους του.

DSC03284.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε konigi και σ' ευχαριστούμε  :Wink: .

----------


## konigi

Κι όμως,ακόμα κατεβάζει Μπαγκλαντέζους!!!

DSC03400.JPG

----------


## polykas

Υπέροχες  φωτογραφίες από τον φίλο Konigi.

----------


## Νικόλας

έχω μια απορία εδώ και μέρες
το KING δεν είναι στην κοινοπραξία με τον Βεντούρη ?ναι λογίκα...
από που όμως ναυλώθηκε το πλοίο ?από τον Αγούδημο η από τον Βεντούρη για να πάει Λιβύη ? :Confused:

----------


## Ergis

αν ανοικει και το ionian spirit στην κοινοπραξια λογικα η ναυλωση εγινε απο κοινου.
(δεν γνωριζω κατι)

----------


## pantelis2009

Όταν είναι για να πάρουν χρήμα........συμφωνούν όλοι :Wink: :roll:.

----------


## konigi

Σήμερα το πρόγραμμα είχε συντήρηση.

DSC03473.JPGDSC03476.JPGDSC03478.JPG

----------


## koumparos

ΠΟΣΕΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑΣΤΗΝ ΣΟΥΔΑ????

ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ Ν.Α.Τ ???

ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ???

----------


## zamas

*3* Φωτογραφιες του *Ιονιαν Κινγκ* στις *29/01/11* στο λιμανι του *Bari* στην *Ιταλια* *χαρισμενες* σε ολους εσας

ionian king bari 01 - ok.jpg ionian king bari 02 - ok.jpg ionian king bari 03 - ok.jpg

----------


## johny18

Πολύ ωραίες οι βραδινές φωτο του πλοίου !!!

----------


## vinman

Για τον Konigi,7 Δεκεμβρίου στην Ηγουμενίτσα!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126033

----------


## konigi

Να'σαι καλα φίλε!!
Για σένα κ για όλους τους φίλους του.

DSC03506.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο τους φίλους vinman & konigi ευχαριστούμε :Surprised:  :Cool: .

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πήρε τον ανήφορο προς Πειραιά και το Ιόνιαν Κινγκ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ionian King σήμερα το πρωΐ στη ΝΑΥΣΙ φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα.
Χαρισμένη σε Akis Dionisis, konigi, vinman, Trakman, CORFU, zamas, Νικόλας, Εργης και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .


IONIAN KING 01 17-03-2011.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Για να δούμε θα έχουμε τα επιθυμητά νέα απο τούτο το σκαρί... :Wink: ... :Confused:

----------


## koumparos

Diladi san ti epithimita nea perimenoume apo afto to skari???

----------


## Giovanaut

Εξαρτάται από τις επιθυμίες του καθένα φίλε μου...!!!!
Εγώ ας πούμε θα επιθυμούσα να το δω στο Αιγαίο και λιγο Βόρεια.....!!!

----------


## koumparos

Den einai k asximos o silogismos sou..kk egw aigaio to thelw alla pros to noto omws!!!!

----------


## Leo

Μήπως να βλέπαμε βασιλιά και βασίλισσα σε Λάρνακα - Πειραιά (με ότι ενδιάμεσο θέλει ο κάθε ένας) για να μην "μαλώνετε" βόρειοι και Νότιοι  :Razz: . Καιρός δνε είναι να δούμε και κανα βαπόρι εκτός από τα ρο-ρο στην Κύπρο?

----------


## ιθακη

> Μήπως να βλέπαμε βασιλιά και βασίλισσα σε Λάρνακα - Πειραιά (με ότι ενδιάμεσο θέλει ο κάθε ένας) για να μην "μαλώνετε" βόρειοι και Νότιοι . Καιρός δνε είναι να δούμε και κανα βαπόρι εκτός από τα ρο-ρο στην Κύπρο?


ναι ναι ναι καπτεν,συμφωνω απολυτα....να εχω κι εγω εναν τροπο να πηγενω Κυπρο να βλεπω τον κολλητο που θα παει μονιμα εκει.... :Cool:

----------


## Giovanaut

Με τόσα βαπόρια να κάθονται, το μόνο πρόβλημα σίγουρα δεν είναι να βρεθούν πλοία, το θέμα είναι από προθέσεις τι γίνεται....!!!

Μακάρι να βλέπαμε να έμπαινε βαπόρι για Κύπρο...!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

@pantelis2009 Το έχω ξαναπεί, πως ότι και να σχολιάσω για τις φωτογραφίες σου... :Cool: :grin:
@Leo δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλά θα σε πείραζε όπως είπε και ο Γιάννης ποιο πάνω να το δούμε λίγο προς το Βόρειο Αιγαίο και συγκεκριμένα στη νύφη του Θερμαϊκού??:grin: 
Λες να το κάνουμε συνδιασμένο δρομολόγιο?? Από Βορρά προς Πειραιά και έπειτα για Κύπρο?? :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Δεν εννούσα αυτό, όχι ότι θα με χάλαγε αλλά τέλος πάντων...!!!!
Ας περιμένουμε και θα φανεί...!!!

Το μόνο που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής:

Το πλοίο έχει αποδρομολογηθεί οριστικά από τη γραμμή του, ή βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα για την ακινησία του..???

----------


## Ergis

> Το Ionian King σήμερα το πρωΐ στη ΝΑΥΣΙ φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα.
> Χαρισμένη σε Akis Dionisis, konigi, vinman, Trakman, CORFU, zamas, Νικόλας, Εργης και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126790


σευχαριστω για την αφιερωση Παντελη. :Very Happy:

----------


## ayfa74

[φουντώνουν πάλι οι φήμες περί αλλαγής ιδιοκτησιακού καθεστώτος. Έτσι μην μας φανεί περίεργο, πολύ σύντομα να το δούμε στην γραμμή του Βορειοανατολικού Αιγαίου, να διπλώνει ένα ακόμη γιαπωνέζικο σκαρί. Ήδη το πλοίο έχει επιθεωρηθεί από στελέχη της ακριτικής εταιρίας και το μόνο που απομένει, είναι να βρεθεί ο τρόπος που θα ενταχθεί το πλοίο στη γραμμή.]μάλλον προς νελ πάει και αν ναι το μυτιλήνη τι θα γίνει δύσκολος γρίφος

----------


## CORFU

για τον Παντελη και τα ευχαριστα νεα που εμαθα για αυτον σημερα :Wink:  :Razz: 
DSC02778.JPG

----------


## koumparos

Xwris na apogoiteftei kanenas sas afto to ploio tha to ithela gia rodo..alla ma kanw k mia erwtisi.... Afou i koinopraksia me ventouri dialithike k o ventouris exei to ropax stin grammi igoumenitsa bari pws ginete na ebale mesa sto paixnidi ton agoudimo??? K enow sto paixnidi tis nel...kserei kaneis???

----------


## giorgos_249

> [φουντώνουν πάλι οι φήμες περί αλλαγής ιδιοκτησιακού καθεστώτος. Έτσι μην μας φανεί περίεργο, πολύ σύντομα να το δούμε στην γραμμή του Βορειοανατολικού Αιγαίου, να διπλώνει ένα ακόμη γιαπωνέζικο σκαρί. Ήδη το πλοίο έχει επιθεωρηθεί από στελέχη της ακριτικής εταιρίας και το μόνο που απομένει, είναι να βρεθεί ο τρόπος που θα ενταχθεί το πλοίο στη γραμμή.]μάλλον προς νελ πάει και αν ναι το μυτιλήνη τι θα γίνει δύσκολος γρίφος


*Καθολου δυσκολο, ΒΑ Αιγαιο από Θεσσαλονίκη θα μπει να διπλωνει το Ταξιαρχης οπως ειχε δηλωθει απο ατομο της εταιρειας..........Το Πηνελοπη τι θα γινει ειναι το θεμα.*

----------


## pantelis2009

> για τον Παντελη και τα ευχαριστα νεα που εμαθα για αυτον σημερα
> DSC02778.JPG


 Ξέρω ότι χάρηκες και σ' ευχαριστώ. 
IONIAN KING H. AGOUDIMOS...........10-03-2007 :Wink:  χαρισμένη σε σένα και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


IONIAN KING H. AGOUDIMOS 02 10-03-2007.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

To ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ μαλλον δεν θα το κρατησουν...!!!

----------


## ayfa74

θα μπορούσε να πάει προς νότο και ανατολικά τι λέτε

----------


## koumparos

paizei ka8olou o captain makaros stin etaireia tou aderfou tou ????
me pososto enow????  afto akoustike simera apo to ploio

kserei kaneiskati ????
captain makaros is back ????

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΤΟ KING ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΚΩ-ΡΟΔΟ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΤΡΑ-ΠΡΙΝΤΕΖΙ (ΧΩΡΙΣ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ).
Ο ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΚΩ-ΡΟΔΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΣ - ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΕΙΟ ΑΠΟ Ε.Α.
ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ Β.Α ΑΙΓΑΙΟ? ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ. ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑΥΛΩΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΣΩΡΙΔΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΙΑ ΑΠΟΔΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ.
 :Confused:

----------


## nikos6

το πλοιο ειναι στη ραδα συμφωνα με τον χαρτη πλοιων

----------


## konigi

Στη Σούδα δυο εβδομάδες πρίν.
Για όλους τους θαυμαστές του.

DSC03586.JPG

----------


## polykas

Μιά ομορφιά... :Very Happy: Eυχαριστούμε φίλε Κοnigi.

----------


## mastrokostas

Περνώντας σήμερα την Ψυτάλλεια ,για την ράδα του Πειραιά . 
IMG_1259.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗ ΡΑΔΑ ΠΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ???   :Confused: 
ΛΙΓΟ ΧΛΩΜΟ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το IONIAN KING στις 22-05-2010 στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.
Χαρισμένη σε polykas, konigi, cpt. mimis, mastrokostas, Giovanaut, nikos6, ayfa74 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 


IONIAN KING 03 22-05-2010.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΦΟΒΕΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΩΤΟ....
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΦΙΛΕ pantelis2009 .   :Wink:

----------


## polykas

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Παντελή.Γνωρίζει κανείς, γιατί πήρε πετρέλαια για που θα την κάνει το πλοίο;

----------


## juanito

ΙΣΩΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΒΥΗ ??

----------


## giapis

> ΙΣΩΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΒΥΗ ??


gia libya kikloforise i fimi simera ston pirea

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΠΗΡΕ ΤΟΤΕ ΛΙΒΥΗ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ.   :Confused: 
ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΒΟΜΒΑΡΙΣΜΟΙ???  :Confused:

----------


## juanito

Το πλοίο πριν λίγο έφυγε απο το αγκυροβόλιο.
Προορισμός ?? :roll:

----------


## capten4

η παει λιβυη, η πολυ ανατολικοτερα.....

----------


## Νικόλας

άμα βάλουμε κάτω αυτά που ακούγαμε περί πώλησης του πλοίου...και το ότι στην λιβύη πλέον δεν έχει δουλεία....:roll:
βρε λες να πουλήθηκε τελικά ?

----------


## capten4

δεν ξερω.....

----------


## Νικόλας

για να δούμε που θα πάει τελικά

----------


## Νικόλας

λιβύη τελικά απ ότι λέει το ais 
καλά τι πάει να κάνει ?? :Confused:

----------


## vinman

> λιβύη τελικά απ ότι λέει το ais 
> καλά τι πάει να κάνει ??


...πάει να φέρει τον Καντάφι.... :Very Happy:

----------


## koumparos

ean katebene gia libii giati na sinexizei na pigainei me 14 milia????

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ean katebene gia libii giati na sinexizei na pigainei me 14 milia????


 Γιατί δεν βιάζεται..

----------


## Νικόλας

> ...πάει να φέρει τον Καντάφι....


χαχαχαχαχαχα λές ??
χωρίς πλάκα όμως τι πάει να κάνει ?? :Confused: 
ρε τον Καντάφι.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Όχι Καντάφι, Κανταϊφι τον λένε τον άνθρωπο... :Razz: :mrgreen:

----------


## pantelis2009

Για Βεγγάζη το πλοίο. Ανάμεσα Κύθηρα - Αντικύθηρα με 13,4 knots. :Wink: 


IONIAN KING 26-03-2011.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Για Βεγγάζη το πλοίο. Ανάμεσα Κύθηρα - Αντικύθηρα με 13,4 knots.
> 
> 
> IONIAN KING 26-03-2011.jpg


 13,4. Αργά και οικονομικά. Η μόνη απωρεία που έχω είναι αν θα είναι ασφαλείς πλοίο-πλήρωμα και φυσικά τι πάει να φορτώσει - δεν νομίζω να έμειναν μη Λίβυοι ξέροντας την εκεί κατάσταση.  :Confused:

----------


## Giannis1996

Oυαου!!!!Το AIS το εντοπισε δυτικα της Βεγγαζης

----------


## polykas

Στην αναμονή έξω από την Μάλτα.

----------


## polykas

_Στο λιμάνι της Βαλέττας ο βασιλιάς..._

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Γιώργο για τις πληροφορίες :Wink: .

----------


## polykas

Πήρε το δρόμο του γυρισμού... :Very Happy:

----------


## konigi

Μετέφερε κάτι?Για ποιό λοόγο πήγε ως εκει κ γυρίζει πίσω?ξέρει κάποιος?

----------


## ιθακη

απο το μεσημερι στις 3 το πετυχα να πηγενει προς την ραδα του Πειραια,οπου και ειναι αραγμενο....

----------


## ιθακη

και σημερα το πρωι τον πετυχα αραγμενο στην Ναυση,αλλα δεν ειχα φωτογραφικη μαζι μου... :Sad:

----------


## Νικόλας

στο Μπάρι !
P8110166.jpg
για να δούμε θα το ξανα δούμε στο Μπάρι.....?:roll:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα. :Wink: 
Ας δούμε το IONIAN KING στις 18-03-2011 στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.
Χαρισμένη σε Νικόλας, Ιθάκη, konigi, polykas, Giannis1996, cpt. mimis, Trakman, CORFU και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


IONIAN KING 05 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## johny18

Ωραία φωτογραφία φίλε Παντελή !!! Ο βασιλιάς ξεκουράζεται ψάχνωντας το μέλλον του . :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Giovanaut

"Ένα όνειρο τρελό, όνειρο απατηλό...."

----------


## gnikles

> "Ένα όνειρο τρελό, όνειρο απατηλό...."


 Σουτ σουτ μήπως και αλλάξει τίποτα!!! :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Οι πληροφορίες θέλουν το πλοίο να έχει πουληθει σε Κινέζους...!!!
Κρίμα, κι υπάρχει ένας Χιώτης στην εταιρεία, που αν το έπερνε θα το έκανε να πετάει....!!!

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Οι πληροφορίες θέλουν το πλοίο να έχει πουληθει σε Κινέζους...!!!
> Κρίμα, κι υπάρχει ένας Χιώτης στην εταιρεία, που αν το έπερνε θα το έκανε να πετάει....!!!


 Eπέτρεψε μου να έχω σοβαρές αμφιβολίες για την πώληση του πλοίου. Αν ήθελε η εταιρεία πώληση θα ξεκινούσε με άλλα ξημιωγώνα - παροπλισμένα και όχι με ένα πλοίο που είναι διαμάντι. Ο καιρός θα δείξει. 
Αν θες τη γνώμη μου - αν δεν βρει κάπου να δραστηριοποιηθεί - το βλέπω ντάνα...  :Sad:

----------


## noulos

> Eπέτρεψε μου να έχω σοβαρές αμφιβολίες για την πώληση του πλοίου. Αν ήθελε η εταιρεία πώληση θα ξεκινούσε με άλλα ξημιωγώνα - παροπλισμένα και όχι με ένα πλοίο που είναι διαμάντι. Ο καιρός θα δείξει. 
> Αν θες τη γνώμη μου - αν δεν βρει κάπου να δραστηριοποιηθεί - το βλέπω ντάνα...


Και αν είναι να πάει σε ντάνα, γιατί να μην το πουλήσει και να πάρει τα πενταπλά απ' οσα θα έπαιρνε αν πουλούσε όλα τα άλλα μαζί;

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Και αν είναι να πάει σε ντάνα, γιατί να μην το πουλήσει και να πάρει τα πενταπλά απ' οσα θα έπαιρνε αν πουλούσε όλα τα άλλα μαζί;


 Mε το να πουλήσει το καλύτερο πλοίο του δεν λύνει τα προβλήματα του ακόμα και αν έπαιρνε τα 10πλάσια,απλά "κουκουλώνει" μία κατάσταση. Μένει με τα "Β και Γ" κλάσης πλοία και περιμένει το τέλος όπως και αδερφός του...

----------


## samurai

Η Agoudimos Lines, απο τα χριστούγεννα ήδη παρουσιάζει σοβαρά οικονομικά προβλήματα. Τα πράγματα στην Αδριατική δεν πάνε καλά για τις μικρότερες εταιρείες και συνεπώς πωλήσεις και αναδιαρθρώσεις είναι αναμενόμενες. Για τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία πάντως, δεν είναι τυχαίο οτι όλα της τα πλοία είναι λίγο πολύ διαθέσιμα προς πώληση :Smile: 
Το IONIAN KING για παράδειγμα υπήρχε ταξίδι που πήγε Ιταλία με 5 φορτηγά!

----------


## koumparos

παιδια τα πραγματα στην αδριατικη δεν ειναι οπως 10 χρονια πριν..ηδη υπαρχουν μουρμουρες απο τουσ πρακτορες της εταιρειας για τα πλοια Β κ Γ διαλογης οπως προαναφερθηκε.. το king παντως εχει πουληθει και εντος Απριλιου μας αφηνει εποχες.. εκτος και εαν υπαρξει Η ΕΚΠΛΗΞΗ που συζηταν οι μπιντες μεταξυ τους..... ειδωμεν

----------


## cpt. mimis

> παιδια τα πραγματα στην αδριατικη δεν ειναι οπως 10 χρονια πριν..ηδη υπαρχουν μουρμουρες απο τουσ πρακτορες της εταιρειας για τα πλοια Β κ Γ διαλογης οπως προαναφερθηκε.. το king παντως εχει πουληθει και εντος Απριλιου μας αφηνει εποχες.. εκτος και εαν υπαρξει Η ΕΚΠΛΗΞΗ που συζηταν οι μπιντες μεταξυ τους..... ειδωμεν


 Από μία κουβέντα που είχα σήμερα με σοβαρές πηγές άκουσα το ίδιο (περί πώλησης).
Το μόνο που περιμένουμε είναι ένα θαύμα! Ξέρει κάποιος ποιός ακούγεται αγοραστής΄?

----------


## juanito

> Από μία κουβέντα που είχα σήμερα με σοβαρές πηγές άκουσα το ίδιο (περί πώλησης).
> Το μόνο που περιμένουμε είναι ένα θαύμα! Ξέρει κάποιος ποιός ακούγεται αγοραστής΄?


Aπ'ότι έχω ακούσει και εγώ προχωράει η δουλεία .. Μάλλον το πλοίο θα μας αφήσει για Κορέα ??

----------


## cpt. mimis

Κρίμα.......

----------


## konigi

Μια καλή λύση είναι πάντως για αντικατάσταση του Λατώ κάποια στιγμη!!!
Ή ακομα κ τώρα αν ναυλώσουν όπως αναφέρθηκε τον Έλυρο!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Από γνωστή εταιρεία τροφοδοσίας πλοίων, μου είπαν ότι τα πράγματα και στον Πειραιά δεν πάνε καλά. Πλοία που τέτοια εποχή είχαν αρχίσει τα δρομολόγια τους είναι ακόμη δεμένα. :Sad: 
Να δούμε που θα πάει ακόμη αυτό το χάλι που μας έφεραν όλοι αυτοί οι *κυβερνώντες - σωτήρες* του Εθνους μας. 
Ας δούμε το IONIAN KING στις 18-03-2011 αραγμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.:roll:
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους.


IONIAN KING 06 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια καλή λύση είναι πάντως για αντικατάσταση του Λατώ κάποια στιγμη!!!
> Ή ακομα κ τώρα αν ναυλώσουν όπως αναφέρθηκε τον Έλυρο!!!


 Δυστυχώς οι εταιρείες δεν σκέφτονται όπως εμείς οι καραβολάτρες,εκεί που συμφέρει θα πουληθεί.Και εγώ θα ήθελα τέτοιο βάπορα να μείνει εδώ με τον α ή β τρόπο.Με τη κρίση αυτή κινδυνεύει να καταρρεύσει όλο το "οικοδόμημα" της ακτοπλοϊας μας και όχι μόνο.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Εγώ ας φανώ απαισιόδοξος, μου φαίνεται πως έχει ήδη καταρεύσει. Όλα σε μια κρίση επιρεάζονται και καταρέουν. Είναι αυτό που λένε οι σοφοί, ο νόμος της αλυσίδας.
Το ionian king είναι ένας βάπορας - ιάπωνας με τα όλα του. Κανείς δεν θέλει να φύγει από Ελλάδα, αν όμως πρέπει να γίνει ας γίνει....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κατα τη γνωμη μου καλυτερα ειναι να πουληθει το βαπορι απο το να βουλιαξει οικονομικα η εταιρεια.Αυτη ειναι και η σωστη αντιμετωπιση αφου και η κινηση εχει πεσει και τα λειτουργικα εξοδα εχουν αυξηθει αρκετα.Αυτην την σωστη γραμμη ακολουθει με επιτυχια και η endaevor και ισως αν την ακολουθουθουσε και η GA FERRIES ακομα να υπηρχε.

----------


## Νικόλας

> Κατα τη γνωμη μου καλυτερα ειναι να πουληθει το βαπορι


 πουλήθηκε λοιπόν !!
πάει και αυτό

----------


## Agrino

> πουλήθηκε λοιπόν !!
> πάει και αυτό


Φίλε Νικόλα έχεις καθόλου πληροφορίες για τον αγοραστή;

----------


## despo

Μπροστά στις τόσες ζημιές που καταγράφουν ολες σχεδόν οι ναυτιλιακές, βλέπουμε το αποτέλεσμα και δυστυχώς το συμπέρασμα είναι οτι ο Ελληνόκτητος επιβατικός στόλος συρρικνώνεται...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μπροστά στις τόσες ζημιές που καταγράφουν ολες σχεδόν οι ναυτιλιακές, βλέπουμε το αποτέλεσμα και δυστυχώς το συμπέρασμα είναι οτι ο Ελληνόκτητος επιβατικός στόλος συρρικνώνεται...


Συρρικνωνεται φιλε despo αφου ομως ειχε κανει μια τεραστια εκρηξη στο τοναζ για μια δεκαετια περιπου με πανακριβα βαπορια των 100 εκ us$ και με φθηνοτερα γιαπωνεζικα 190μετρα second hand.Ο πολεμος στην πρωην γιουγκοσλαβια ειναι παρελθον εδω και χρονια και οι διατυπωσεις μεταξυ των χωρων αυτης, πλεον ευκολες.Το εμποριο στην ελλαδα καταρευει, ο τουρισμος υποφερει, το πετρελαιο πεταει ψηλα και πρεπει οι εταιρειες να μαζευτουν για να σωθουν.

----------


## georginio

Γιαυτο απο την αρχη ο συγχωρεμενος ο καπεταν Σηφης ηθελε μονο second hand και με μετριες ταχυτητες πλοια για την Ανεκ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΚΙΝG στο μπαρι 

IMG_1817.JPG

----------


## johny18

Φίλε Ben bruce καταπληκτική η φωτογραφία σου !!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οχι δευτερο χερι το πηρε η agoudimos lines.Ο κ. Σηφης Βαρδινογιαννης πηρε ομως και τα 2 νεοτευκτα champion & spirit.Ο Καπεταν σηφης δεν ηταν καπετανιος  αλλα το χαρακτηρισμο αυτο τον δινουν στον αδερφο του γιωργο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κατ'αρχήν ένας συγχωρεμένος παύει να είναι κύριος.'Οντως όχι μόνο δεν ήταν καπετάνιος αλλά ούτε αγγλικά ήξερε και όμως διεύθυνε την ΑΝΕΚ με επιτυχία νομίζω.Είχε την όψη τσοπάνου και έλεγαν μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου ότι στο Πέραμα έμπαινε με εκείνη την παλιά Μercedes έχοντας δίπλα την καρδάρα με το γάλα! Είμαι εγώ εκείνος που τον έπεισα να αλλάξει το όνομα από ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝ. (υπάρχουν ακόμα τα σβησμένα κολλητά γράμματα στην πλώρη) στο ορθό ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ Β. διότι ήταν αγράμματος και ο καθένας του έλεγε διάφορα.Μεγάλη Παρασκευή ξημερώνει και ο Θεός να αναπαύσει την ψυχή του.
Συγγνώμη από τους διαχειριστές που ξέφυγα από το θέμα.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Κάτι ακούστηκε για τους αγοραστές αλλά μέχρι να επιβεβαιωθεί 100%  θα είναι μία πληροφορία του "λιμανιού". Ακούστηκε λοιπόν για την εταιρεία από την οποία το αγόρασαν πριν λίγα χρόνια. Μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο βεβαια αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις..

----------


## Νικόλας

καθόλου περίεργο....πείραν το βαπόρι τους πίσω πολύ πιο φθηνα..τι καλύτερο ?
άλλωστε δεν είναι και το μόνο ιαπωνικό σκαρί..που το κοιτάζουν οι παλιοί ιδιοκτήτες  :Cool: :roll:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αλλά και ένα ακόμη 190μετρο αλλά μπλε όμως.........*

*Καθόλου απίθανο, πάντως η νέα του εταιρεία είναι από εκείνα τα μέρη, φαίνεται από την εμφάνιση αυτών που το περιτρυγιρίζουν τελευταία...........*

----------


## ιθακη

> *Αλλά και ένα ακόμη 190μετρο αλλά μπλε όμως.........*
> 
> *Καθόλου απίθανο, πάντως η νέα του εταιρεία είναι από εκείνα τα μέρη, φαίνεται από την εμφάνιση αυτών που το περιτρυγιρίζουν τελευταία...........*


Γιωργο φανταζομαι οτι εννοεις αυτο

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αυτο εννοώ, το διάβασα σε κάποιο πλαίσιο που το γράφει ο τελευταίος <<Εφοπλιστής>>........*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Αυτο εννοώ, το διάβασα σε κάποιο πλαίσιο που το γράφει ο τελευταίος <<Εφοπλιστής>>........*


 Ειδικά γιά το ΒLUE HORIZON μήπως ήταν πρωταπριλιάτικο ψέμα του "Ε" ; Χλωμό το βλέπω οι γιαπωνέζοι,και μάλιστα η ίδια εταιρεία,να ξαναπάρουν βαπόρι τους πίσω .Εκτός από την ηλικία πρέπει να το ξαναφέρουν στα δικά τους στάνταρντς.Σίγουρα κάποιοι άλλοι Απωανατολίτες θα ενδιαφέρονται και πολύ τους πέφτουν με τις μετασκευές που έγιναν εδώ.
Κακά τα ψέματα,όσο και αναβαθμισμένα να είναι τα βαπόρια αυτά,οι Ευρωπαίοι με εξαίρεση κανέναν Ιταλό ή Ισπανό δεν ενδιαφέρονται γιά γιαπωνέζικα εγ/ογ και σας το λέω εγώ που η "ιαπωνοφιλία" μου είναι γνωστή  εδώ αλλά και παλαιότερα από την καραβολατρική στήλη από την οποία με ξέρουν αρκετοί φίλοι στο forum.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Να σου πω και εγώ συγκεκριμένα για τη Higashi Nippon δεν πιστεύω........ Αλλά προς τα εκεί μέρη θα καταλήξει όπως φαίνεται (Κίνα, Ινδία, Φιλιππίνες, Κορέα κτλπ), όσοι ευρωπαίοι θέλουν πλοία αυτού του μεγέθους κοιτάνε πολύ νεότερα εκτός βέβαια από τους Έλληνες.........*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Να σου πω και εγώ συγκεκριμένα για τη Higashi Nippon δεν πιστεύω........ Αλλά προς τα εκεί μέρη θα καταλήξει όπως φαίνεται (Κίνα, Ινδία, Φιλιππίνες, Κορέα κτλπ), όσοι ευρωπαίοι θέλουν πλοία αυτού του μεγέθους κοιτάνε πολύ νεότερα εκτός βέβαια από τους Έλληνες.........*


 Εντάξει και μεταξύ Ευρωπαίων πωλούνται ευρωπαϊκά τέτοιας ηλικίας αλλά και νεότερα να είναι τα ιαπωνικά ,υπάρχουν διάφοροι παράγοντες που ακόμα και δευτεροκλασάτη εταιρεία δεν τα αγοράζει έστω και αναβαθμισμένα με ΕUROSOLAS κλπ Εξαιρέσεις που θυμάμαι; GRIMALDI και ΙSCOMAR.

----------


## Marioukos

img_2001.jpgimg_2000.jpgimg_2003.jpgimg_2002.jpg  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Marioukos

img_2004.jpgimg_2005.jpg  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Marioukos

Ionian King-Ariadne... 15-01-2011.jpg  :Indecisiveness:   :Indecisiveness:   :Indecisiveness: 
Ionian King-Ariadne... 15-01-2011

----------


## SteliosK

Όνειρο η φωτογραφία σου φίλε Marioukos 

Εδώ κατά την άφιξη του στη Σαγκάη
Ocean Rose shangai.jpg
Πηγή http://english.kyodonews.jp/

----------


## pantelis2009

Το IONIAN KING στις 04-05-2011 έχοντας ξεχειλήσει τη μεγάλη του Περάματος.

IONIAN KING 12 04-05-2011.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Λιγες μερες πριν φυγει....

IONIAN KING.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Εδω μπορούμε να δούμε το πλοίο στον πρώτο δεξαμενισμό του πλοίου στα πάτρια εδάφοι

baa56458fb7741e6066a3476ec52dfa6.jpg e5c2064ca863c1ba08d4728ef3e46fe7.jpg
http://blog.goo.ne.jp/potesara-2010/...1798b597e996f3

Και εδώ με το πέρας!
http://blog.goo.ne.jp/potesara-2010/m/201204
http://blog.goo.ne.jp/potesara-2010/m/201205

----------


## Marioukos

Πολυ ενδιαφερον foto.. Ε ρε βαποραρος...  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το IONIAN KING όταν στις 13-09-2011 ήταν στο ΝΜΔ. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

IONIAN KING  17 13-09-2011.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

Ο Γιαπωνεζος γιγαντας σημερα με πορεία για Σινγκαπουρη!! Δεν θα στεριωσει πουθενα?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο έχει μετονομαστεί σε _OCEAN GRAND_ και βρίσκεται πλέον στο λιμάνι της Σιγκαπούρης. Η παρακάτω φωτό έχει τραβηχτεί μόλις πριν δύο ημέρες, και όπως πληροφορούμαστε από το σχόλιο : _"Ex-Ocean Rose planning to be soon the casino ship in Singapore"_.

ShipSpotting.com

© Mark1955

----------


## john1980

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΟΤΙ Κ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ. ΚΡΙΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΦΥΓΕ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εικονα που μαλλον δε θα ξαναδουμε εκτος αν καποτε μας ξαναρθει. Ο  Ιονιος Βασιλιας διαπλεει το υπεροχο στενο μεταξυ Κεφαλονιας και Ιθακης  ενα απογευμα του Ιουλιου του 2011 στη ροτα του για Ηγουμενιτσα-Μπαρι.  Αφιερωμενο σε ολους τους Ιονιους και σε οσους αρεσει το αρχοντικο  σκαρι.

Ionian_King_kanali_Kefalonias_Ithakis_25_7_2011_2.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Επιβλητικός όπως πάντα ο μεγαλειότατος..... Κρίμα που τα χάσαμε....

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Εικονα που μαλλον δε θα ξαναδουμε εκτος αν καποτε μας ξαναρθει. Ο  Ιονιος Βασιλιας διαπλεει το υπεροχο στενο μεταξυ Κεφαλονιας και Ιθακης  ενα απογευμα του Ιουλιου του 2011 στη ροτα του για Ηγουμενιτσα-Μπαρι.  Αφιερωμενο σε ολους τους Ιονιους και σε οσους αρεσει το αρχοντικο  σκαρι.
> 
> Ionian_King_kanali_Kefalonias_Ithakis_25_7_2011_2.jpg


Καλά από που την έβγαλές;
αν δεν κάνω λάθος το 2011 πήγαινε για Ηγουμενίτσα Μπρίντεζι. :Pride:

----------


## SteliosK

Μας έλειψες βασιλιά..

1996090.jpg
© martin klingsick
shipspotting.com

----------


## ιθακη

μας έλειψε, ναι, αλλά από το να μην μας έλειπε και να είχε την μοίρα του αδερφού του, καλύτερα δεν είναι που μας λείπει???

----------


## pantelis2009

Το IONIAN KING  όταν στις 13-09-2011 βρισκόταν στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

IONIAN KING  16 13-09-2011.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To βαπόρι, σύμφωνα με το shippax,πουλήθηκε δυστυχώς γιά διάλυση στην Ινδία.Ήταν  καλύτερο  κ ως γνωστό νεώτερο από το αδελφό αλλά τελικά στη ναυτιλία όλα είναι θέμα συγκυριών.

----------


## despo

Οταν ένα πλοίο είναι άτυχο και το κυριότερο πέσει σε κακά χέρια, μοιραία ακόμα και στα 26 χρόνια του πάει εκεί που πάει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οταν ένα πλοίο είναι άτυχο και το κυριότερο πέσει σε κακά χέρια, μοιραία ακόμα και στα 26 χρόνια του πάει εκεί που πάει.


Από κατασκευής καλύτερο κ 3 χρόνια είναι μιά διαφορά .Από την άλλη το ΙQ είχε τα προβλήματά του κ έπαιζε γιά σκραπ μέχρι που βράθηκε η ΗSW να ακουμπίσει το χρήμα.Δεν ξέρουμε κ σε τι κατάσταση ήταν στην Άπω Ανατολή κ τις συνθήκες της εκεί αγοράς.
Γιί αυτό λέω είναι θέμα συγκυριών.Υπήρχαν αδελφά που τό ένα "'εφυγε" νεότατο κ το άλλο σε βαθιά γεράματα.

----------

